# Cat Thread! Meow!



## Elizabeth Black

It's 2:30 am here, and my four little monkeys are just getting into their nighttime antics. They sure do like to bicker! At least last night I didn't have to separate them.  

I have four cats, all related. They're white with grey spots. Three short hair, one long hair. Not particularly bright but loads of fun. Two of them are always butting heads, especially at this hour. The last thing I want at o-dark-thirty in the morning is a cat spat. LOL

So how about you? Do you have cats? What kinds of stories do you have to tell?


----------



## philwhiteland

It would be too long to post here, but this is a link to a story about a cat and some kittens we had. I think you might like it:
http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com/2011/03/cat-in-coalhouse-part-1.html


----------



## mscottwriter

We have one cat (Yoshi), and his big brother (Bandit) who is a border collie.  I was worried about bringing a kitten into our home when we already had a 7-yr-old dog, but Bandit loves his little brother now.  Though they still rough house quite a bit...


----------



## Elizabeth Black

philwhiteland said:


> It would be too long to post here, but this is a link to a story about a cat and some kittens we had. I think you might like it:
> http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com/2011/03/cat-in-coalhouse-part-1.html


I loved both segments! Kittens sure are cute, especially when they scamper about like that.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

mscott9985 said:


> We have one cat (Yoshi), and his big brother (Bandit) who is a border collie. I was worried about bringing a kitten into our home when we already had a 7-yr-old dog, but Bandit loves his little brother now. Though they still rough house quite a bit...


I read somewhere that inviting a kitten into a home with existing pets is best because the kitten is seen as non-threatening. I'm glad Yoshi and Bandit jet along well. My four get along for the most part except for spats now and then. And the youngest does play a bit too roughly.


----------



## spotsmom

I have a 5 lb rescue cat named LBC (Little Black Cat) who has occasional seizures and is partially deaf.  Absolutely will not let another cat in the house (and I've always had two). Most affectionate cat I've ever known (actually too affectionate for me, but hey, I made her a promise).

In the past couple of weeks, I trapped a stray cat, took it to the spay/neuter clinic (where it was determined it was already spayed), brought it home and put it in the garage for 9 days hoping she would "come out".  She stayed in hiding and wouldn't come near me and wouldn't eat as long as I was in the garage.  So, reluctantly, I let her out again with food outside.  Took her 2 days to come back for the food.  Just keeping my fingers crossed that the coyotes don't get her.


----------



## Fredster

One cat? Two cats? Four cats?

I'm surrounded by amateurs! 


We have...fourteen (gulp). Plus eight fosters for a no-kill shelter right now.

Why yes, we DO love cats.


----------



## mscottwriter

> We have...fourteen (gulp).


Wow! There's just not enough Allegra in the world that could help me in that situation!


----------



## Susan in VA

spotsmom said:


> I have a 5 lb rescue cat named LBC (Little Black Cat) who has occasional seizures and is partially deaf.


A kindred spirit! One of my "stepcats" is the BOC... the Big Orange Cat, of course! And, alas, now that he's about 16, he occasionally gets seizures too, though only when triggered by specific sounds.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Me and my herd around the Lighthouse Ranch !!


----------



## Tippy

I love cats.  Can't have them but love them.  My mother managed to 'adopt' a feral cat.  That cat adores my mother, follows her around, and is generally just a wonderful cat and company for Mom.  The cat disappears whenever anyone else comes into the house.  We rarely see him and never get to touch him.  However, one night when I was staying at Mom's, he was hissing and growling outside my door.  It was almost as if he wanted me to leave. . .go figure!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I don't have any cats these days because my husband is allergic to them. I miss them though. I grew up with cats around and I loved falling asleep with my favorite lying across the foot of my bed. I had her for sixteen years and still miss her.


----------



## Klip

Dara England said:


> I don't have any cats these days because my husband is allergic to them. I miss them though. I grew up with cats around and I loved falling asleep with my favorite lying across the foot of my bed. I had her for sixteen years and still miss her.


I am also cat deprived because my husband is allergic. So am I allergic, but I can live with that! Actually, I already have two big hairy noisy dogs so it would be pushing things to want a cat as well.

I make up for it by visiting my father, who has two lovely Burmese cats - Balthazar and Melchior. Balthazar is dark brown and very overweight, and loves everything equally. Melchior is a sort of seal point colouring, and is much more needy - has to have hugs all the time. He is also addicted to sitting on your shoulder, and has been known to scale people like trees, claws digging in all the way up. This can be disconcerting if you have just stepped out of the shower.

We are getting ready to introduce a new princess into my father's household - on Friday we are going to fetch a Abysinnian Red kitten. She was the only kitten in her litter, and is already a strong personality. The two older cats and my father's dog don't know what's in store for them! At the moment we are thinking of calling her Willemien, but that might change...


----------



## philwhiteland

Elizabeth Black said:


> I loved both segments! Kittens sure are cute, especially when they scamper about like that.


Glad you enjoyed the stories, Elizabeth.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

The most cats I've ever had at one time was nine. Actually, I had four cats on one day and nine the next day.    One of the kittens developed a taste for my champagne. He'd come up to my desk, stick his little pointed head in my glass, and start lapping up my bubbly! I'd shove him away, and he'd just come back for more. Maybe he liked the bubbles. Who knows? I learned to keep the champagne out of his reach, since it couldn't possibly be good for him, but he sure wanted it. Little alky kitten. LOL!

My dad had fifteen at one time. My mom, on the other hand, had one of those little hyper neurotic yippie dogs. A toy poodle, I think. That dog used to get so excited when it saw me it would throw up on my shoes. I've never seen a cat do that, unless a hairball was involved. And it would puke while walking backwards just to make sure the mess was foot-sized.

LOL I love cat stories.


----------



## kaotickitten

I love your story about your cat and kittens.  Love cats have two of them at the moment.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

potted kitten


----------



## Susan in VA

potted cat!


----------



## caseyf6

We have four-- 12, 5, 4 and 3 years old.  They are all "medium hair" which means fur everywhere but not the tangles of a long hair.  The 12-year-old is spunky and was born with one bad leg (radial disgenesis-- sp?) but can use that paw for washing, etc.  The 4-year-old is afraid of a lot and she will get stressed and throw up whatever she just ate.  Fun fun.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm on Facebook, and one of the only apps I subscribe to is "Good Morning Kitten". I get new kitten pictures every morning. What a great way to start my day! I send those pictures to a close friend of mine on most days. They brighten his day, too. I don't normally send that sort of thing to people, but he's an exception. We both adore cats. He has one (had three) and I have four.


----------



## philwhiteland

kaotickitten said:


> I love your story about your cat and kittens. Love cats have two of them at the moment.


If you meant my blog post at http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com - thanks!


----------



## ZsuZsu

Our household is currently run by 2 cats- Annabelle and Jeter.  They came into our lives within a few days of each other- Annabelle on purpose, and Jeter by accident...
At the time, I had a 12 year old flame point Himmy boy named Max who was lonely after his (and my) best friend George (tiger tabby) had passed away.  I decided that Max needed a new friend and starting searching on Petfinder for a youngish (hoping for 1-2 years old) rescue that needed a home- and I ended up falling head over heels in love with a funny 9 week old tortie tabby kitten named "Cookie".

I went to the foster home to meet "Cookie"- they had a house FULL of cats and kittens in need of homes, and of course "Cookie" was the ONLY one who was completely disinterested in making friends with me! I thought about adopting one of the other, older, more cuddly cats, but I just could NOT resist her funny face and quirky coloring- so I brought home the "diva" and immediately renamed her Annabelle.

Annabelle spent 2 very noisy and eventful days living in our hall bathroom while she and Max "got to know each other"- there was much hissing and meowing and general mayhem as they started having "guided visits"... I was kind of questioning whether or not it was a good idea to make poor Max deal with a kitten when suddenly Jeter fell into our lives!


Jeter was living in a field behind a friend's horse farm with his brother when Anne found him. She scooped up both skinny baby kittens and decided to find them comfy homes to live in. She called me and told me that I HAD to take one of them, as she couldn't keep them.  I insisted that I did not need ANOTHER kitten, but immediately changed my mind when I met the sweetest little gray striped furball!  Sigh....

Suddenly I found myself with 2 rambunctious kittens and one grumpy old cat!  Max never REALLY did more than tolerate the 2 new beasties, but I DO think he kind of enjoyed them... Max passed away of kidney failure when the babies were about a year old- and I remember them searching the house and meowing- looking for Max...

Now the "babies" are 6 years old- Annabelle is still the "diva" and is definitely the queen!  Jeter is very sweet and cuddly and good natured.  I love them both to bits- except when they decide that we should start our day at 4 AM and they start with the head butting (Annabelle) and the LOUD meowing (Jeter), but I wouldn't want to be without them, even if I am constantly sleep deprived!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

ZsuZsu said:


> Our household is currently run by 2 cats- Annabelle and Jeter. They came into our lives within a few days of each other- Annabelle on purpose, and Jeter by accident...


What a delightful story! I'm sleep-deprived too. It's far too much fun having rambunctious little furballs in the house. I hear you on the LOUD furball. My cat Scully yeowls so loudly sometimes I'm sure she can be heard in the next zip code.  We had a cat named Mulder, but she died from kidney failure a few years ago. I just tell people she was abducted by aliens.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Catfeeder...


----------



## caseyf6

Lol, Napcat!!  We had a calico who would jump into our cockatiel's "summer home" gazebo that my Mom made for her-- scared the heck out of me the first time I saw it, thinking that someone had let Birdie (dumb bird) out while the cats were free.  She'd just lay there and smile at us like the Cheshire cat.


----------



## prairiesky

We have 3 cats. All three are adopted from Pets Mart ( from our local spay and neuter clinic). The tabby we have had for many years. The two orange cats we adopted last November. I had been watching them for weeks inside the cages. I finally couldn't stand it and brought them home. They are both very sweet. They were 6 and 9 months old when we got them.
The most cats I have had at one time was 9. When my daughters were young, they would "find" cats and kittens; or tell me that the kitten followed them home. 
I also have two dogs, who really are very sweet and accepted the new cats with no trouble. They are actually a bit afraid of them.


----------



## susan67

I have 2 cats, 2 dogs and 2 birds.
Harvey is an all black, fat rescue.
Mojo is a RPITB (royal pain in the butt!) brown rossetted Bengal.
Unfortunately they do not get along so we play musical cats all day. 

Heidi is a Dobie 
Sprout is a Brussels Griffen (I call her my little brussel sprout).

Frodo is a Quaker parrot.
Screech is a Jenday Conure.


----------



## caseyf6

Prairiesky, our boy cats sleep like that too. Especially if the ceiling fans are on-- they must love the breeze.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Annabelle aka "The Diva" likes to sprawl out on her back too! In our house, this is affectionately known as her "road kill" interpretation (hope that doesn't offend- it's not meant to!)


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm sick this weekend, so I'm sleeping a lot. Just woke up from a nap. All four of our cats are following me around like crazy. Three rested on the bed whilst the fourth - Lucky - decided he wanted to sleep _under_ the comforter and sheets, on top of me, draped across my waist. I think he wanted the heating pad I was lying on. LOL Well, he stayed draped across my waist under the linens for two hours, snoring away. Silly kitty.

Here's a picture of Lucky. He's a sweet kitty when he's not getting into massive amounts of trouble.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cat & Dolphins


http://www.wimp.com/catdolphins


----------



## lisarusczyk

Elizabeth Black said:


> I'm sick this weekend, so I'm sleeping a lot. Just woke up from a nap. All four of our cats are following me around like crazy. Three rested on the bed whilst the fourth - Lucky - decided he wanted to sleep _under_ the comforter and sheets, on top of me, draped across my waist. I think he wanted the heating pad I was lying on. LOL Well, he stayed draped across my waist under the linens for two hours, snoring away. Silly kitty.
> 
> Here's a picture of Lucky. He's a sweet kitty when he's not getting into massive amounts of trouble.


When one of us is sick, our Siamese won't get off us. He's been like that for nine years. Wants to take care of us. I have 6 cats and one of them is preggers. She'll pop 'em out any day now. Went into heat Feb. 25th.

Love all the cats pics and stories!


----------



## Monique

Happy Easter from the Easter Monkey!


----------



## Susan in VA

Elizabeth Black said:


> Here's a picture of Lucky. He's a sweet kitty when he's not getting into massive amounts of trouble.


What an expressive face!


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat!!  That was great about Herding Cats!!  I got excited initially because I thought that was Sam Elliott and I'd have to get down to your ranch pronto!!!

Forgot to mention that I once had a cat named Magnolia Thunderpussy.  She was named after a woman who ran a dessert catering business in the Haight way back when.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> "...Magnolia Thunderpussy..." !! ??


Nearly drowned in my coffee when I saw that !! Reminds me of the characters in the 1960's James Bond movies.....remember Pussy Galore !!??


----------



## spotsmom

I do remember Pussy Galore!!  My Magnolia TPussy was a terrific cat.  Google "Magnolia Thunderpussy" and see what you get (I didn't make it up)!


----------



## Amyshojai

Posting this to my "Bling, Bitches & Blood" blog (amyshojai.com) tomorrow--what would you do if your cats hate your date?


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Our cat family:

http://www.glennbullion.com/last-set-of-cat-pics-for-a-while-promise/
http://www.glennbullion.com/who-doesnt-like-cat-pictures/


----------



## RhondaRN

This past August, this handsome kitten of approx 5 months old came to our yard hot, skinny, hungry, and thirsty.  Probably abandoned by someone.  He was so friendly and sweet.  So we adopted him, had him spayed and vaccinated and now he's my sweet housecat!!  This is him in my avatar when he first adopted us.  He's now 15 pounds of mighty hunter cat!  I love him so!! His name is Dagny.   I ADORE cats!!  I will wind up a crazy cat lady!


----------



## caseyf6

Amy, if my cat hated my date I'd listen!!  Lol.  My gray tabby in hs hated my first real boyfriend, and it turned out the guy was everything except physically abusive.  Same cat LOVED my now-husband.


----------



## Amyshojai

Casey, I've heard this before! Sure, there are times when it's simply the cat (or dog) is uncomfortable with strangers. But other times, that furry intuition rings true about the "real" person.


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, cat lovers, could you settle a bet between me and my husband? My cat, Yoshi, is a male who weighs 13 pounds. I say he's a normal weight, but my husband seems to think Yosh is terribly overweight. I know I should be checking his ribs (the cat, that is, not my husband), but Yoshi's fur is so thick, it's difficult to do. Anyone know anything about kitty BMI's? (btw...the picture is from over a year ago when he was just a kitten.)


----------



## Atunah

One of my cats is 15 pounds and fur or not, he is a little porky  . I see the belly flop left and right. In my case its the prescription food he is on, Vet said it tends to make them a bit "big".  
He's my little piglet. 

I have to dig to find the ribs  . Its not that bad, its mostly on the belly area, he has a small pin heat otherwise and a Possom tail. Scraggly thing. Found under a rock as a baby and I didn't know what was in the box until I opened it.  . 
Be ware of cats coming home in boxes. He used to be so small he could barely eat cat food yet. Don't know what happened


----------



## Monique

My cat is 13 pounds too, but he's as lean as can be. But I think that might be typical of Siamese. They're muscley. He's still youngish - about 3 - and very active so he works off those calories!

It's hard with fluffy kitties. You can't see that hour glass figure or feel their ribs as well. Do you have a more recent pic of Yoshi?

Btw, I love all of the pics. Such wonderful expressions/personalities!


----------



## Amyshojai

Depends on the cat and the breed. *s* Maine ***** and Ragdolls can go 18-25 pounds and not be overweight. Singapura tops out at about 5 pounds. On average, the girl kitties weigh 7-9 pounds and the boys 9-13 pounds. If you can feel his ribs, he's probably okay. Lots of cats, though, carry "extra padding" on their tummy.


----------



## mscottwriter

I love all the pictures, too  

Yes, under all Yoshi's fur, there are ribs.  (Probably, he's carrying about five pounds of fluff, lol.)  And he's pretty active.  He and his 'brother' Bandit (the border collie) rough house every day.


----------



## sylviebi

Hi I too have cats. 2 cats, 1 dog, 4 mice and 3 monkeys. Ok the monkeys are my kids but sometimes I got to wonder... Anyway, nice pics everyone...
Sylvie
Sleepless in Ontario (until I get my kindle)
PS: I made a kindle case with 2 cats on it. I'll change my profile picture to display it...


----------



## mscottwriter

> Ok the monkeys are my kids but sometimes I got to wonder...


Lol!

Adorable Kindle case, btw. Did you come up with the pattern yourself?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

My parents learned the hard way to not ask a 3 yr old to name a pet, unless you want the name to be whatever they're learning about.  That is how my parent's black long haired cat aquired the name, "Strawberry Runner".


----------



## sylviebi

Yes I did make the case myself. I cut a model of the kindle out of cardboard (you can see it sticking out) as a guide to make the case...
I looked for a cat one out there to buy but they were either too expensive or not what I was looking for... I plan on lining this one first with light plastice (maybe from a plastic floppy binder) and the with pink felt.
Now I just need the kindle! I should be getting it this week. It's in Canada finally.
Sylvie


----------



## Amyshojai

My editor, Seren.


seren in file basket by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> "...Google "Magnolia Thunderpussy" and see what you get..."


Oh My ! Ha!

Calling all Kindle authors !!
Someone really needs to do a biography on this lady.....would make a great "Kindle Single"


----------



## mscottwriter

We had a hard time picking a name, too.  My 16 yo son named Yoshi after that character in a video game.  But my youngest daughter wanted to name the cat 'Drinking Tea'.  I loved that name so much that I've put it into my next book just so it wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Cats! I could talk all day about cats!

Let's start with Widget. She's an ex stray and loves her food. 
I dreamt about her last night.
In the dream her stomach was all swollen and bloated, we were so worried she had to be xrayed. And what did we see in her tummy? A string of sausages!

Widget is the most adorable cat. She LOVES people and wants to be whereever they are. We take her on holiday with us because she hates being left behind (a result, I suspect of being left behind when her owners moved when she was young)


----------



## Amyshojai

Wish Seren-kitty liked to go on holiday with us. Wish we got to go on holiday!   The Magical-Dawg would do about anything for a car ride, though.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've neard from LOTS of cat lovers who swear up and down that a special cat has "come back" in a future kitty--with identical and inexplicable foibles unique to the first one. Weird--but wonderful, too!

By the way--was everyone aware that yesterday was National Hairball Awareness Day? I kid you not...can't make this stuff up! The blog has info including link to the Paw Nation article on free hairball solutions: http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/29/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day/


----------



## Keira Lea

We adopted three cats from shelters in the last six months. They are the craziest trio. Our orange tabby has only three toes on his left front paw. It's so adorable when he stretches his toes on that paw! The girls are small twins with perpetual kitten faces. All three of our fur babies pretty much rule the house.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

lisarusczyk said:


> When one of us is sick, our Siamese won't get off us. He's been like that for nine years. Wants to take care of us. I have 6 cats and one of them is preggers. She'll pop 'em out any day now. Went into heat Feb. 25th.
> 
> Love all the cats pics and stories!


So, are you a grandmom yet? 

Lucky woke us up at 6 am this morning, and decided it was time for everyone to get up. He does that sometimes and lives to tell about it. LOL We have four, all related. They alternate between sleeping all over each other to thumping each other on the heads out of annoyance. Ha!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Susan in VA said:


> What an expressive face!


 He has an expressive voice, too, especially at 3 am...


----------



## Elizabeth Black

mscott9985 said:


> Okay, cat lovers, could you settle a bet between me and my husband? My cat, Yoshi, is a male who weighs 13 pounds. I say he's a normal weight, but my husband seems to think Yosh is terribly overweight. I know I should be checking his ribs (the cat, that is, not my husband), but Yoshi's fur is so thick, it's difficult to do. Anyone know anything about kitty BMI's? (btw...the picture is from over a year ago when he was just a kitten.)


I don't know myself, but maybe your best bet is to take Yoshi to the vet. I had a carpet whale a few years back. She looked like a football with stumpy little legs. LOL


----------



## sylviebi

a group of kittens is called a kindle... hugh...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

sylviebi said:


> "...a group of kittens is called a kindle..."


That has got to be the most appropriate statement ever posted on the Kindle Boards...giggle !


----------



## Amyshojai

So what do you call a group of old Kindles? A clowder? 


Myster E. Watching TV 016 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Asphodel

We have two cats, Spike and Cotton. We got them from a local rescue. They had to be adopted together because Cotton is deaf and Spike looked out for him.  

They were four months old when we adopted them, and are now five years old and BIG. I'm pretty sure they are at least part Siamese, as Spike has classic flame point markings and both have blue crossed eyes. (And little belly pooches which I'm told are common among Siamese cats?)

We like to make up funny stories about them, like that Cotton is really a diabolical mad scientist bent on world domination, and that Spike really, really loves cheese. (The latter is really not so far-fetched.)


----------



## Amyshojai

Love that the one looks after the other, how sweet! Belly pouches?...well, that's not necessarily a Siamese trait (the pedigree Siamese tend to be very tubular and svelt, nicknamed "slinkies."  ) But many of our household pet cats develop "table muscle" ...a little belly pouch esp the girl kitties after spaying.


----------



## Atunah

Table muscle?    I watch mine walk from behind and it flings from side to side  . I am doing laser pointer workouts with him. But he had the operation where they um, cut off his Schnidelwutz and make the pee thingy larger.     TMI TMI.

Ever since then he just got lazy and his belly grew.  . Lazy useless pillow steeling creatures, I tell you.  

Spoiled rotten and they ask for more. They are not like Dogs that ask, could I maybe run the house? They are like, "Are you  under the incorrect assumption that there was an option? I think not"


----------



## Amyshojai

Aha...the perianal urethstomy (sp?)--I jess call it "wee like a girl" surgery, LOL! Great on the laser exercises. "Schnidelwutz"...eh, I am SO gonna steal that!


----------



## Atunah

Wee like a girl  . Can't say that in front of him though  . He gets a bit perturbed when I bring it up. 

I misspelled Schniedelwutz.  I forgot the e in there. Not surprising as I don't remember writing it a lot as suppose to saying it   Feel free to use it


----------



## Asphodel

Atunah said:


> Table muscle?  I watch mine walk from behind and it flings from side to side .


You see the same thing with my boys, especially with Spike!

Our vet would like to see both of them lose a little weight, slowly, so we are watching food portions a little more carefully. (I admit that I am guilty of putting more food in their bowl at mealtimes than I really ought to, but I'm afraid of under-feeding them.) A few months ago we decreased the size of the dinnertime/after work feeding just slightly and started giving them what we call "midnight snack" (although it actually occurs around 10PM) because Spike was crying to be fed again at 5AM and waking us up entirely too early. Between that and gently escorting them from the bedroom when they start their early morning caterwauling, we've managed to delay the morning wakeup call to 8AM or so, which is tolerable even on weekends.


----------



## Atunah

There is no way I can cut back on my trouble child's food  . That cat digs in the trash, he will eat bread, tortillas, anything he can get his teeth on. I has always been obsessed with food since he was a baby. He never got better. I can barely eat with him trying to climb up in my lap and he gets aggressive. He is like a Hoover when you drop anything on the floor  

I could feed that cat all day long and he would still howl for more. His prescription food is also not helping according to the vet.

I am feeding him pretty much based on what I am suppose to, actually a bit less.  

That cat would eat my toes at night if I didn't feed him his snack before bed time.  

My kitties go to bed when we are  

My other cat basically tells me when its time to get up. If I don't get up right way, he'll start his routine. Whiskers up in nostrils, then comes the little front claw hooking in my nose. I turn over hide my face, he'll start kneading my neck and scalp. 
Until I can't stand it anymore and we get up, he jumps a round a little and then he goes back to bed   
And he's my big guy at 8.5 pounds, while the trouble child at 15 pounds is the little guy.  . I rank by age, not mass.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just a few of our new "spring arrivals"


----------



## Amyshojai

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Atunah

OMG OMG OMG

I want I want I want 

OH they are just sooooo cute. What are they. 

I think I am in love   Oh they are so fuzzy, I just want to breathe them in. Aweee 

The one in the middle looks like trouble, big trouble.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Oh, those gorgeous little faces! _melts_


----------



## Amyshojai

Just had my latest article posted--on kitten play (thought it was right up this kitty alley )

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/05/04/playtime-how-to-interact-with-your-cat/


----------



## Susan in VA

What cuties!  That middle one does look like a juvenile delinquent already.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Awww, those kittens are ADORABLE!

Does anyone else have a cat who chases its own tail? Back when I first got my cat, she would chase her tail and I always figured she would grow out of it. My sister has been taking care of her for the past two years while I was in school and I just got back home to find her still chasing her own tail! At least she doesn't chomp down on it any more.


----------



## Die$el

For all you cat (and poptart rainbow) lovers:


----------



## Amyshojai

Jessica Billings said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who chases its own tail? Back when I first got my cat, she would chase her tail and I always figured she would grow out of it. My sister has been taking care of her for the past two years while I was in school and I just got back home to find her still chasing her own tail! At least she doesn't chomp down on it any more.


How fun! That's "self play" and is common in kittens--yep, most outgrow it. But if they're an "only" cat, it may be a substitute for social play. *s*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> "...That middle one does look like a juvenile delinquent already. ..."


Future Shopping Cat....Went right for the credit cards !!


----------



## caseyf6

I have a question-- what about what we call the "helter skelters"?  You know, when a cat will randomly run through the house like something is chasing him/biting his nether parts?  All four of our cats do it to some extent, sometimes chasing others (which we understand) but often just going zoom-zoom around the house.

One cat has the nickname "flying squirrel" because she likes to do her zoom-zoom above ground; ie from couch to cat tree to couch to other cat tree back and forth.  There are significant leaps involved in this.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Casey

Oh yes, "the zooms."   Lots of cats do this. They evolved to hunt in great bursts of speed and...frankly...most cats eat and sleep for a living. So they get all revv'd up and that energy has to go somewhere. It's also called "the 5 o'clock crazies" because it often happens after kitty sleeps all day and then owners come home.


----------



## RhondaRN

Is anyone here familiar with "Simon's Cat?" It's my most favorite cat funny. This man is a genius and you can tell by his work that he knows cats very well. Here's a sample and it's my favorite. Notice the cat behaviors and sounds, he has my cat down to a T!! For the best in viewing, expand the screen to full screen and make sure your volume is up to get the subtle cat sounds. Subtle humor, but I can't get enough of his work.

http://www.simonscat.com/flyguy.html


----------



## Atunah

I flove Simon's cat. First one I watched was the Cat Man do.   I swear, thats us, well minus the baseball bat I hope  

And "The Box", that is my piglet to a tee. He is a total box freak. We make apartments for him out of the big frozen chicken boxes we bring home from Sams. Tape them together so he has 3 stories.  . He keeps digging holes in the floors though. He just goes nuts with boxes and all the little details and mannerisms are so on it those cartoons, its eerie. 

And here our cats think they are so unique.


----------



## Susan in VA

Amyshojai said:


> It's also called "the 5 o'clock crazies" because it often happens after kitty sleeps all day and then owners come home.


Hmpf. One of mine has the "five-minutes-after-Susan-goes-to-bed crazies".  Doesn't matter what time I go to bed, either. The racing circuit usually involves at least two or three laps straight across my bed, carefully choreographed to step on some part of me every time.


----------



## caseyf6

Simon's Cat makes me laugh so hard all my innards ache afterwards.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

caseyf6 said:


> "...what about what we call the "helter skelters"?..."


My outdoor cats do this periodically...all very choreographed.....I have seen older cats "teaching" kittens the paths to run.......I am convinced that they are "Fire Drills" to practice escape routes from predators.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

OMG... _Gimmeh!!_



NapCat said:


> Just a few of our new "spring arrivals"


----------



## RhondaRN

From The Oatmeal

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cat_vs_internet


----------



## Beatriz

Elizabeth Black said:


> It's 2:30 am here, and my four little monkeys are just getting into their nighttime antics. They sure do like to bicker! At least last night I didn't have to separate them.
> 
> I have four cats, all related. They're white with grey spots. Three short hair, one long hair. Not particularly bright but loads of fun. Two of them are always butting heads, especially at this hour. The last thing I want at o-dark-thirty in the morning is a cat spat. LOL
> 
> So how about you? Do you have cats? What kinds of stories do you have to tell?


I adore cats, always have, always will. I have two black ones with long hair and I also have a doggie, so you can see I'm a big animal lover. I find that all of them are extremely intelligent and have their own personalities. And I forgot to mention that I also have birds (four of them) and let me tell you, they're more work than all of my pets put together.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Here are a couple more from the Oatmeal:
17 things Worth Knowing about your Cat: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cat_know

How to pet a kitty: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/kitty_pet


----------



## Elizabeth Black

caseyf6 said:


> I have a question-- what about what we call the "helter skelters"? You know, when a cat will randomly run through the house like something is chasing him/biting his nether parts? All four of our cats do it to some extent, sometimes chasing others (which we understand) but often just going zoom-zoom around the house.
> 
> One cat has the nickname "flying squirrel" because she likes to do her zoom-zoom above ground; ie from couch to cat tree to couch to other cat tree back and forth. There are significant leaps involved in this.


My cat Lucky does this! He tends to do it at 3 am and at dawn. We call him Spaz Cat when he does it. It lasts anywhere from a half hour to several hours. When he's done, he collapses and sleeps for awhile. Peace and quiet at long last! When he's in Spaz Cat mode the other cats hide from him. LOL


----------



## caseyf6

Lol about Spaz Cat. 

We bought a new kitty brush today, to see if we could get two of our kitties who hate to be brushed. They need brushing but hate it, so we were desperate. They are medium hair cats and this time of year they start shedding the underlayer of finer fur...it gets horrible unless we brush them. Even my Merry "released" when I brushed her! I don't know if other people's cats do this, but when some of our cats get very happy and relaxed when we brush them, they seem to release and all of a sudden more of their hair starts coming onto the brush.


----------



## Beatriz

caseyf6 said:


> Lol about Spaz Cat.
> 
> We bought a new kitty brush today, to see if we could get two of our kitties who hate to be brushed. They need brushing but hate it, so we were desperate. They are medium hair cats and this time of year they start shedding the underlayer of finer fur...it gets horrible unless we brush them. Even my Merry "released" when I brushed her! I don't know if other people's cats do this, but when some of our cats get very happy and relaxed when we brush them, they seem to release and all of a sudden more of their hair starts coming onto the brush.


Brushing is essential. So is brushing their teeth by the way. The earlier you start, the better off you'll be. I brush my cats every week and also cleaned their teeth. They don't like it but it's the best thing for them, so start early. It will prolong the life and well being of your pets.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I adore cats, always have, always will. I have two black ones with long hair and I also have a doggie, so you can see I'm a big animal lover. I find that all of them are extremely intelligent and have their own personalities. And I forgot to mention that I also have birds (four of them) and let me tell you, they're more work than all of my pets put together.


What kinds of birds? I've never had a bird. Didn't even have cats until I was an adult. When I was a kid I had hamsters and salmonella turtles. Remember those turtles? LOL My best friend had a cockatoo which was the closest I ever came to a bird.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The "kids" brought Mom a whole bag of Meow Mix for Mother's Day !!


----------



## Die$el

NapCat said:


> The "kids" brought Mom a whole bag of Meow Mix for Mother's Day !!


Sorry, gotta do this...XD


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My eight year old Abby will come rushing from the nether regions of he house if I call out the word "brush." She will stand in front of the recliner for as long as I care to keep brushing her. Being a short-haired cat, it's not really necessary to brush that often, but she obviously loves it.

Mike


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I managed to catch my cat chasing her tail on video today. This felt like an appropriate place to share (she's sitting on my lap now, watching me post it here, hehe).


----------



## Susan in VA

Die$el said:


> Sorry, gotta do this...XD


 
Why are there so many illiterate cats in the world?


Spoiler



_Mine_ can spell.


----------



## Indy

My neurotic little baby is actually 2+ years old.  We got Sassy from a shelter.  She was the cat that just sat there and stared at me with these huge green eyes.  We brought the dog the next day and put both of them in a room together with us to see what would happen.  She tolerated him, loved on us a little and wound up getting her vaccinations and coming home with us.  She was spayed by her former owner and lost quite a bit of weight in the shelter after being given up.  

Within 5 minutes of getting home she hid in the bathroom drawer.  It took her a few days to figure out she lived here, now she's a neurotic hot mess who vigorously defends the house against all manner of real and imaginary predators, including neighborhood semi-ferals who sit on the back porch to tease her.  She tries to go through the sliding glass door when that cat arrives and it sounds like a human trying to break into the house.  God help it if someone ever does, that cat sharpens her claws on purpose to attack invaders, then shows them off to the other cats outside.  She can't stand being separated from the dog - when my hubby takes him out she makes godawful noises until they come back.  I swear she'd be leash walkable, but I have not tried it.  Hubby took the dog off for a whole day once and she was so beside herself with being lonely that she tried to get in the shower with me.  Oh... and she hunts socks.  She brings the socks left somewhere by careless humans, to the correct human who left it lying around.  


Years of trying to get my hubby to pick up his socks, and it takes a cat to accomplish this.


----------



## Die$el

Susan in VA said:


> Why are there so many illiterate cats in the world? _Mine_ can spell.


----------



## Amyshojai

My Seren-kitty reads very well...by sitting on top of the text and absorbing through her furry nether regions.  

Love the Zoom Groom brush, lots of cats like that one. But the FURminator is great to get rid of shedding and cut down on furballs.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Jeter is my "collector kitty"- he has a total fetish about black clothing- has even learned to open drawers to find the black socks, scarves, undies, t-shirts.... He goes through phases where he opens the dresser drawers/digs through the hampers and then drags his "finds" one by one down stairs and  piles them under the dining room table!  Never chooses a gray or blue or other colored item- always black- it's very odd.  It's mildly annoying unless we have people over and my cat comes trotting downstairs with a black brassiere in his mouth- then it's downright embarrassing!

The other day I found him dragging a black UMBRELLA (the kind that telescopes down and gets very small) under the table that he apparently grabbed off of the top shelf in the closet by the front door!


----------



## swolf

My favorite thing to do with cats is to watch them closely, and just as they're about to do something, shout it out like it's a command.

For example:

"Jump on the table!"
"Climb the drapes!"
"Scratch the couch!"
"Leap up on the screen door!"
"Attack the dog!"

If you time it right, it almost looks like they're obeying you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

swolf said:


> My favorite thing to do with cats is to watch them closely, and just as they're about to do something, shout it out like it's a command.
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Jump on the table!"
> "Climb the drapes!"
> "Scratch the couch!"
> "Leap up on the screen door!"
> "Attack the dog!"
> 
> If you time it right, it almost looks like they're obeying you.




Got a lot of free time on your hands there, Wolfy??


----------



## Susan in VA

swolf said:


> My favorite thing to do with cats is to watch them closely, and just as they're about to do something, shout it out like it's a command.
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Jump on the table!"
> "Climb the drapes!"
> "Scratch the couch!"
> "Leap up on the screen door!"
> "Attack the dog!"
> 
> If you time it right, it almost looks like they're obeying you.


Sounds like you're more of a dog person than a cat person.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! Actually it's the cat that gives the commands--in felinese--and that mind-meld thing keeps us from realizing we're being cat-apulted into doing kitty's bidding.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Have you ever noticed cats love to sit on things that look like them?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

They have such a sense of style! That's a great picture.

We always knew we'd eventually get a seal Burmese, so we bough a couch to match.  Our Sura used to disappear into it. Once when we had friends staying, E. got up early in the morning and slipped out to the lounge to do some reading without disturbing anyone else. He told us later that he had a strange sensation of another presence in the room. Then two yellow eyes appeared, and the room was filled with a low rumble. Sura Loud-Purr had made his presence known.


----------



## Amyshojai

Elizabeth, that's a stunning photo!

Our Seren-kitty exactly matches the carpet. Of course, she didn't show up until several years after we chose that color--but I used that as an argument that we had to keep her. It was-meant-to-be!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Elizabeth Black said:


> Have you ever noticed cats love to sit on things that look like them?


That is just a wonderful shot !! Thanks for Sharing !


----------



## mscottwriter

I love all the pictures and videos!

I have a video of my dog, Bandit, and cat, Yoshi, 'fighting' but I was afraid to post it lest anyone get the wrong idea.  I don't want to be accused of animal brutality!  

Yoshi and Bandit just love to wrestle.  The dog will pin the cat who will, in turn, wrap his paws around the dog's neck.  It's really funny, and both of them think it's great sport.  When they finish, they snuggle and groom each other.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Kitten Questions:  I have three kitties only 6 weeks old.  Mama has stopped wanting to nurse them I have to make her spend time with them.  I bought some of that powdered kitty milk.  How should I feed them and get them to start eating the little bites kitten food?  Soak them in it?  They really don't know how to eat very well yet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Kitten Questions: I have three kitties only 6 weeks old. Mama has stopped wanting to nurse them I have to make her spend time with them. I bought some of that powdered kitty milk. How should I feed them and get them to start eating the little bites kitten food? Soak them in it? They really don't know how to eat very well yet.


Congratulations on becoming a "Momma Cat"

You are fortunate they are that old and just about ready to be weened anyway (Which is likely what Momma is doing...). For the milk, the best dispenser is a child's toy baby bottle. They will take to it once they taste the milk. Growing kittens need a lot of nourishment.....figure on offering them milk every 6 hours.

However, also offer them a shallow bowl of the milk.....literally put their nose in it...when they lick it off, they figure out where the "good stuff' is and will start lapping the bowl. Same for the dry food, you can leave it dry...they have sharp teeth already. Once they have eaten (or not) return them to Momma for "motherly pampering". They will be fine.

Good Luck
Feel free to PM me if you are having trouble.
Walter ('da NapCat)


----------



## Guy James

I have one cat--a ten year old tortoise shell. She sounds more like a duck than a cat. Anyone else got a cat with a non-standard meow?


----------



## Amyshojai

Brendan Carroll said:


> Kitten Questions: I have three kitties only 6 weeks old. Mama has stopped wanting to nurse them I have to make her spend time with them. I bought some of that powdered kitty milk. How should I feed them and get them to start eating the little bites kitten food? Soak them in it? They really don't know how to eat very well yet.


At six weeks, they're ready to eat solid food. *s* You can soak kitten kibble in the kitten milk replacer to soften it. Expect that they'll get very messy at first, that's normal. Actually we'll get orphan kittens eating gruel and solids as early as 3 weeks. It's good you got the kitten milk replacer--cow's milk can cause diarrhea.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Post-Rapture Pet Care......honest !

http://theweek.com/article/index/215513/who-will-care-for-your-pet-after-the-rapture-hire-an-atheist


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, I saw that and have been ROTFL ever since! don't know about y'all, but it wouldn't be "rapture" without my fur-kids. *s*


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Amyshojai said:


> Elizabeth, that's a stunning photo!
> 
> Our Seren-kitty exactly matches the carpet. Of course, she didn't show up until several years after we chose that color--but I used that as an argument that we had to keep her. It was-meant-to-be!


I had a Snowshoe that loved to sit on my brown and white blanket because it matched his fur. Snowshoes are mixes between applehead Siamese and domestic shorthairs if you don't know. They have white "boots". My cat was very smart and downright neurotic. LOL I had a black cat who loved to sit on my black blankets on the bed. All I could see were her eyes. She was a grump, too, so one day when i came into the bedroom with a pile of laundry to fold, I didn't see her and dumped the pile right on top of her. She growled at me but refused to move. Then she claimed the clothing for herself. Wouldn't let me fold anything. Kept grabbing the clothes and grumbling because they were her new "toys". LOL Silly cat.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

when I was a kid, my parents adopted a semi feral cat (true story: my dad busted her out of a federal prison for people). We named her Mamasita and after a few weeks she would actually leave her hiding spot so we could see her (she was more feral than tame). The one thing my parents thought was funny (in hindsight, it's great) was that Mamasita had a warning system. If we were doing something she didn't like, she would growl. If we continued, she would slap us (sans claws) and if we persisted, she would scratch us. If this happened, we would always get in trouble b/c the cat warned us and it was our fault that we continued when we knew the cat didn't like it. It's really hard to argue w/ that kind of logic.










typical cat!


----------



## Amyshojai

I love this logic! Yes, the cats (and d*gs) usually warn us if we just pay attention. I like your parents.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## NapCat (retired)

No Fear !!


----------



## Lisa Scott

I have a cat.  Now I want a peacock too!

Our cat, Spencer, a Siamese, is constantly searching for trouble.  He knocked a fish bowl off the counter so the betta fish could spill out and he could eat it.  He's plucked fish out of the aquarium for a snack. (I wonder what he'd do if he got out to my koi pond!)  

I have a long scarf draped over our big family room window behind the couch, and he constantly jumps up and pulls it down.  He and our chocolate lab love to play fight.  It's a Tom and Jerry cartoon around here.  He's hilarious though, and we love him.


----------



## Amyshojai

That is one brave kitteh....peacocks can be pretty aggressive! They know that they're "all that."


----------



## Guy James

NapCat said:


>


There's a business opportunity in everything. Also, the cats are saying good riddance.


----------



## Atunah

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/26/cat-mom-hugs-kitten_n_867572.html

This video is the cutest thing I have ever seen. That is until I spend another sleepless night on youtube watching cat video's like a crazy woman 

Collective Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Just wanted to see how everyone was doing. My cats now expect their moist food every morning like clockwork at 8 am. If they don't get it they give me a hard time. LOL Who else has cat stories for me?


----------



## cecilia_writer

I have three cats. The older two, Caspar and George, were my brother's cats, but he died suddenly a few years ago so they came to live with me. They 'own' my bed at the moment and we have a nightly struggle over whether I can lie in the middle or squash myself down the side!
My youngest cat, Jacques, pretends to be fearless and self-sufficient, having stood up to a fox and killed a magpie who was annoying him, but I just know he has a soft cuddly side if only I can find it...


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Wow, I had a good night's uninterrupted sleep for the first time in a week. I realized it was because my cats Lucky and Scully didn't bicker at all last night. For the past week I had to break up yeowling cat spats at stupid o'clock in the morning. Last night, it was peaceful. Had to make sure they didn't kill each other. So far, so good. Maybe the week-long cat spat has finally ended. They do that ever few months or so. Anyone else have cats that are buddy-buddy one minute and at each other's throats the next? Mine sure do!


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! Well there's an answer to that when they bicker--separate 'em. Confine one in a room alone. Usually I'd recommend the "king" cat (the one that calls the shots, doesn't run away from the other one, gets all the "best" resting spots, etc) ...let the King cat continue to have run of the house while the beta kitty gets put up. Depends on specifics of course.

During this time of year it could have something to do with outside varmint activity. When the critters make noises or smells and the indoor cats can't get at them, sometimes they'll take out angst on whoever is handy (each other). The varmints go away and you have peace for a spell.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Amyshojai said:


> LOL! Well there's an answer to that when they bicker--separate 'em. Confine one in a room alone. Usually I'd recommend the "king" cat (the one that calls the shots, doesn't run away from the other one, gets all the "best" resting spots, etc) ...let the King cat continue to have run of the house while the beta kitty gets put up. Depends on specifics of course.
> 
> During this time of year it could have something to do with outside varmint activity. When the critters make noises or smells and the indoor cats can't get at them, sometimes they'll take out angst on whoever is handy (each other). The varmints go away and you have peace for a spell.


That's exactly what I did - I separated them at night for a few days. Kept King Cat in our bedroom with us alone at night and let Beta Kitty have run of the house. It seems to have worked.

Ah, I hadn't thought of outside varmint activity. Good point. We live in a rural area full of live and domesticated free-roaming varmints. Could also be that some of our cats need to be fixed. King Cat is not spayed. Beta Kitty is neutered. One other cat that has been grumbling also has not been spayed. These guys are all indoor cats for life. Never been outside. Our finances are finally improving so we can get those two spayed and life around here may finally be free of period cat spats.


----------



## Colin Taber

I've shared most of my years with three Siamese (one after the other), Misty, Tessa & Tasha.

They've all been spoilt and returned the favour in their own cat-cool way!

When I was based in Bondi in Sydney I gave Tessa, an old Siamese, a good few years after she'd been living rough. I was really grateful to be able to give her better care and lots of love as well as a warm and dry home. Unfortunately when I left for a few weeks holiday (to visit family) I returned to have my landlord (who was on cat-sitting duty) tell me that she'd been unwell and the vet had put her to sleep. While that was sad, I at least consoled myself that she had spent her last few years content and comfortable.

I think cats are great company.


----------



## Amyshojai

Elizabeth Black said:


> King Cat is not spayed. Beta Kitty is neutered. One other cat that has been grumbling also has not been spayed. These guys are all indoor cats for life. Never been outside. Our finances are finally improving so we can get those two spayed and life around here may finally be free of period cat spats.


Ah yes, kitty hormones really can amp up the angst. Glad your finances are improving--that's a challenge lots of pet lovers face these days!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Amyshojai said:


> LOL! Well there's an answer to that when they bicker--separate 'em. Confine one in a room alone. Usually I'd recommend the "king" cat (the one that calls the shots, doesn't run away from the other one, gets all the "best" resting spots, etc) ...let the King cat continue to have run of the house while the beta kitty gets put up. Depends on specifics of course.


Several years ago, I brought a new kitten into the house. She got along fine with my 14-year old cat seemingly until he started feeling poorly due to age. She started picking fights with him at least once a day, and he wasn't really able to defend himself (being a kind, gentle soul). I finally had to schedule access to the house such that each one had half a day's run of the house on a rotating schedule while the other was shut in one of the bedrooms. A bit of a nuisance, but it worked well. I had to do that for two years until the old cat passed away. I'm reluctant to add another cat to the house, as the now-grown kitten doesn't seem to play well with others.

Mike


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Amyshojai said:


> Ah yes, kitty hormones really can amp up the angst. Glad your finances are improving--that's a challenge lots of pet lovers face these days!


Thanks! They seem to be doing much better today. I switched and let Beta Cat spend the night in the bedroom with us. He really loved it! Alpha Cat had the run of the apartment and Beta Cat wanted constant petting all night, but he's like that anyway. He's an attention hog. Now both of them are lying together on their favorite box by the window, relaxing. It's funny. They either love each other or hate each other. Nothing in between. I think Cat Spat Version 4 is slowing down, to my great relief. Once we have the money, the two females are getting spayed.


----------



## Amyshojai

jmiked said:


> Several years ago, I brought a new kitten into the house. She got along fine with my 14-year old cat seemingly until he started feeling poorly due to age. She started picking fights with him at least once a day, and he wasn't really able to defend himself (being a kind, gentle soul). I finally had to schedule access to the house such that each one had half a day's run of the house on a rotating schedule while the other was shut in one of the bedrooms. A bit of a nuisance, but it worked well. I had to do that for two years until the old cat passed away. I'm reluctant to add another cat to the house, as the now-grown kitten doesn't seem to play well with others.
> 
> Mike


Age or poor health can make the infirm kitty act (and look) like she's wearing a "kick me" sign and the younger healthy cats take advantage. It's normal cat behavior--a cat rule!--that the "new" cat should be driven out of town. And it can take weeks or months for the new cat to be accepted (or tolerated). If you've got a happy cat now, I'd probably not mess with success. And you did exactly what I'd have recommended, too--great idea to "time share" with the cats, keeps 'em both happy.

Elizabeth, so glad the cat wars are at a truce. *s*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Amyshojai said:


> It's normal cat behavior--a cat rule!--that the "new" cat should be driven out of town. And it can take weeks or months for the new cat to be accepted (or tolerated).


I guess I was just lucky with my first two cats (Abys). I brought in a male kitten when my first Aby was 5 years old. I introduced them slowly over several days. They were never best buddies, but I never saw a single hostile act between them, I was likely to find them curled up asleep together on top of the TV in the computer room. They'd even be in the kitchen eating out of the bowl at the same time. I never had a moment's hesitation about leaving them alone together all day while I was at work.










Mike


----------



## Holly

Currently have four cats - two siamese, one oriental and one ragdoll/siamese mix.  Have rescued siamese cats over the last forty years.


----------



## caseyf6

We finally found a good location for another catbox; one of the girls was letting us know in no uncertain terms that she found the current situation inadequate.  Hoping this helps.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

jmiked said:


> Several years ago, I brought a new kitten into the house. She got along fine with my 14-year old cat seemingly until he started feeling poorly due to age. She started picking fights with him at least once a day, and he wasn't really able to defend himself (being a kind, gentle soul). I finally had to schedule access to the house such that each one had half a day's run of the house on a rotating schedule while the other was shut in one of the bedrooms. A bit of a nuisance, but it worked well. I had to do that for two years until the old cat passed away. I'm reluctant to add another cat to the house, as the now-grown kitten doesn't seem to play well with others.
> 
> Mike


I'm sorry you had to separate them but it seems to have worked. How old is now-grown kitten? My two have finally stopped spatting! Now they're buddy-buddy and best friends. They even sleep together again. I swear, these two either love each other or they hate each other. I'm also reluctant to get a new kitten because I'm afraid our current cats will pitch fits.


----------



## Laura Lond

My three cats will come and ask for food even when their bowl is filled. They still want me to walk them to the bowl and show them it's there. Like they can't find it themselves, LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Laura Lond said:


> My three cats will come and ask for food even when their bowl is filled. They still want me to walk them to the bowl and show them it's there. Like they can't find it themselves, LOL!


LOL that's funny. It's like they don't know it's there if they can't see it. Out of sight, out of mind. 

I had a cat who demanded I fluff his food for him. Yes, fluff. He didn't like other cat's spit on his food so I had to shake the kibble bowl to bring the newer stuff to the surface. That was one strange cat. Neurotic, too. Ha!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Elizabeth Black said:


> I'm sorry you had to separate them but it seems to have worked. How old is now-grown kitten?


She will be nine this December. This is Kiri from a few days ago:










This is Jake, from 2006:


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

jmiked said:


> She will be nine this December. This is Kiri from a few days ago:


Oh, Kiri (excellent name, btw) is like our Kimi!

Here's my golden boy, sadly no longer with us:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Oh, Kiri (excellent name, btw) is like our Kimi!


Yep, named after Kiri Te Kanawa, one of your fellow country-women.

Mike


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Is Kiri very vocal? Kimi wasn't much of a singer, but that cat could *talk*. We used to call him the cat with an opinion on every subject, and he was always ready to share his opinions. When we got home we'd always be treated to what seemed to be a running commentary on his day.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

jmiked said:


> She will be nine this December. This is Kiri from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jake, from 2006:


She is so cute! I see she finds her own toys.  Is she an Abyssinian?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Oooh, how do you post photos here? I'll have to try that! 

1 of my 5 cats has come on vacation with us. She loves having a better human to cat ratio!
Last night she got a bit shirty though because I moved her off the quilt, and then....horror of horrors...tryed to nudge her to one side so I could get some duvet.


----------



## Jen

I've only stopped in here a couple of times (I love kitty pictures and stories!), but I thought I'd share this picture of my kitty. She has some pretty badly infected nail beds (is getting much, much better) so we have to soak her feet in this solution every day. You cat people know this is a difficult thing to do! And my Maddie doesn't love being picked up at all anyway, so it hasn't been fun. Anyway, I took her to the vet a couple of weeks ago and they did a soak - and took this picture and posted it on their facebook page. The caption was "This is Maddie, she's getting a "pedicure"!" Sure, she sits still for YOU! You can see that she's clearly looking for a way out. When we do it at home she leans back and gives me pathetic sad look that very obviously says "HOW could you mom?!"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Is Kiri very vocal? Kimi wasn't much of a singer, but that cat could *talk*.


Kiri is moderately vocal, with the typical Aby dulcet tones. She got her name after the 100 mile car ride home from picking her up. She practiced scales all the way home, so the name seemed appropriate.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Elizabeth Black said:


> She is so cute! I see she finds her own toys.  Is she an Abyssinian?


Yes, both of them in the pictures are Abys. I love Abys.

Mike


----------



## crebel

Anyone have a cat that goes ballistic over some "human" food?  I opened a can of black olives for a snack last night.  Yoda, my 10-year old, long-haired tabby, turns into a maniac when black olives are around.  You would think they were catnip infused.  He yowls, tries to get to a bowlful, races around, etc.  

If you give him a black olive (doesn't care about green), he bats it around, licks it, throws it up in the air, rolls with it in his paws and then eats it before coming back to yowl for more.  He doesn't do this with anything else.  Is there any reason not to let him have one or two now and then?


----------



## Jen

Chris that is hilarious!!  Mine always wants to smell my food, but never wants any of it unless it's cereal milk or maybe vanilla ice cream.  However, once my husband offered her a french fry and she ate the entire thing in one bite.  But that was only once many years ago, and we still laugh about it.    
You may want to ask your vet about black olives, but I don't see why not.  Maybe the sodium levels would be bad?  I was going to say try googling 'can my cat eat black olives' - I did, and apparently you are not the only one!  I don't see any real answers from cat professionals though.  I did learn that tomatoes are incredibly toxic to cats.  Interesting!


----------



## Colin Taber

jmiked said:


> I guess I was just lucky with my first two cats (Abys). I brought in a male kitten when my first Aby was 5 years old. I introduced them slowly over several days. They were never best buddies, but I never saw a single hostile act between them, I was likely to find them curled up asleep together on top of the TV in the computer room. They'd even be in the kitchen eating out of the bowl at the same time. I never had a moment's hesitation about leaving them alone together all day while I was at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


This pic reminds me of a siamese I grew up with, Misty, who used to warm herself by sitting on top of the TV. One night, while getting up from her curled up and comfy position to pretty much turn around and favour her other side, she got too close to the edge, and, in a flurry of flailing paws and claws went over the edge to fall down behind the back of the TV while creating her own drum roll. She emerged about 5 seconds later as we all got up to see if she was okay, only to have her cast an embarassed glance about the room before she trotted off to escape all the attention.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I'm sitting by a roaring wood fire, and remembering the day our cats first saw it. They were 12 years old, and had known no heat other than electric (and solar ) We brought them to the new house and lit a fire. They stared at it, looked at us as if to say, "_This_ is what we've been waiting for all these years", then did some serious sprawling.  They just loved it, especially when I made them a beanbag to snuggle in by the fire.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Colin Taber said:


> This pic reminds me of a siamese I grew up with, Misty, who used to warm herself by sitting on top of the TV. One night, while getting up from her curled up and comfy position to pretty much turn around and favour her other side, she got too close to the edge, and, in a flurry of flailing paws and claws went over the edge to fall down behind the back of the TV while creating her own drum roll. She emerged about 5 seconds later as we all got up to see if she was okay, only to have her cast an embarassed glance about the room before she trotted off to escape all the attention.


Oh, yeah. Back when I had just the one female Aby, she used to sleep on top of the TV in the living room (I used to have to clean it regularly to keep the hair from clogging the air vents) and once in a while I'd hear this commotion and look up to see her head popping up from behind the TV and look around to see if I'd noticed (or if I'd pushed her).

Mike


----------



## Amyshojai

I have to keep Seren off the TV because that's a stepping hop-skip to the mantel...and all the breakables. She has plenty of other high lounge spots *s* Her fave warm sleeping spot is here--in my printer:


Seren on printer  by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Anyone have any guesses why cats want their hair BACK after you've brushed it off them? My three boy cats LOVE to be brushed while the one girl cat absolutely loathes it. (Go figure.)


----------



## Amyshojai

P


alexadena said:


> Anyone have any guesses why cats want their hair BACK after you've brushed it off them? My three boy cats LOVE to be brushed while the one girl cat absolutely loathes it. (Go figure.)


Probably the same reason some humans LOVE to have their back scratched and others it makes 'em crazy. *s* Different cats react in different ways to touch. Remember that there's a nerve ending adjacent to the root of every hair so for sensitive types it can get old really fast.

Don't know why some cats try to eat the brushed off fur--they like the fiber, LOL! Seriously, the Oriental-type cats (Siamese, Burmese, etc) tend to be more prone to this...even eating rubber bands and the like.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

crebel said:


> Anyone have a cat that goes ballistic over some "human" food? I opened a can of black olives for a snack last night. Yoda, my 10-year old, long-haired tabby, turns into a maniac when black olives are around. You would think they were catnip infused. He yowls, tries to get to a bowlful, races around, etc.
> 
> If you give him a black olive (doesn't care about green), he bats it around, licks it, throws it up in the air, rolls with it in his paws and then eats it before coming back to yowl for more. He doesn't do this with anything else. Is there any reason not to let him have one or two now and then?


Yes! My cat Lucky loves shrimp. He can smell them from the other side of the apartment the moment I open the bag.

Beowulf has expensive taste. He loves chicken breast, swordfish, and lobster. When we have treats on occasion he wants his fair share.

Two of them eat nothing but kibble but when I open a can of tuna for me, all four of them come running. The two who refuse to eat canned cat food will eat the tuna. And yes, they love Figaro but I can't find it anymore up here.

I don't know whether or not a black olive now and then is okay for kitty. Maybe your vet knows or a Google search could give you some answers.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

alexadena said:


> Anyone have any guesses why cats want their hair BACK after you've brushed it off them? My three boy cats LOVE to be brushed while the one girl cat absolutely loathes it. (Go figure.)


All three of my Abys have loved to be brushed, although the current one takes it to extremes. I only have to say the word "brush" and she dashes into the kitchen and runs around in circles by the fridge (the brush is kept on top of the fridge). After I get the brush and go back to my chair, she's right there in front of me, waiting. Every four of five stokes of the brush, she turns around and head-butts my shin.

Mike


----------



## Coral Moore

I present to you, Laser Cat:



Sorry it's a little grainy. Phone takes horrible pictures in low light. For what it's worth, the cat isn't supposed to be up on that particular sofa, but as you can tell, she doesn't much care for my rules.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Grace Elliot said:


> Oooh, how do you post photos here? I'll have to try that!
> 
> 1 of my 5 cats has come on vacation with us. She loves having a better human to cat ratio!
> Last night she got a bit shirty though because I moved her off the quilt, and then....horror of horrors...tryed to nudge her to one side so I could get some duvet.


Hi, Grace! There's an image icon above the smilies when you post. Third from the left. Just click on that and put the link to your photo between the code. To get the link to your photo, just right click on it and select "copy image address".

You moved your cat so you could get more of your duvet? Oh no! Kitty will get revenge when you least expect it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh yes, it's a CAT RULE that they get to control the duvet. LOL!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Here's a question for others with cats - do you have any other pets? My current situation is that I'm living with my boyfriend's family and they have a BUNCH of cats. I have my own cat, but she didn't get along with one of the cats here, so she's living with my sister right now, until I can get my own place. I really really miss having a pet, but I can't think of anything "safe." I work at home, and spend almost all my time in the basement, so while the cats don't spend a lot of time down here, they do come visit occasionally. I had a fish once and my cat killed him, so that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I'm afraid they would attack/play too roughly with any rodents or lizards or anything. I thought about maybe getting a hedgehog because I used to have a couple of those and they can definitely defend themselves by rolling into a ball, but those guys seem to have a lot of health issues and they weren't exactly friendly...any other ideas?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jessica,

Well, you'd probably need to figure out how long you'll be there before having your own place and then if your kitty will get along with the new pet. I think you might want to consider making the basement more "kitty friendly" to attract the existing felines to visit more often. Maybe some cat trees or toys, for example, or offer some catnip treats. *s* Bribes are legal, ya know.


----------



## julieannfelicity

After losing my kitties over a year ago, I never thought I'd fall in love with another kitty again. I told myself I was happy as a doggy-owner and that my luck with being a cat owner was just not in the cards. My kids love animals and take very good care of them but I just couldn't deal if something were ever to happen to any of them, so I opted not to adopt again. I thought my heart was shut off for good.

Then a friend sent a post on Facebook saying he and his wife were fostering a stray momma cat and her four kittens. They kept these kitties in the basement and helped them (fed them, medical care, etc) until the kitties were old enough to be ready for their own new homes. Momma cat was spayed and released (she was feral and would bite/attack anyone that would come near her). They were able to find homes for three of these kitties. The fourth kitty was the smallest and had the most health problems. She had a respiratory infection, worms, conjunctivitis, and was the runt of the litter. They were having a difficult time placing her and my friends had an old cat that they knew wouldn't get along with this kitty, so they were at a loss of what to do. They had paid for all the health care and medication for the cats, and they wanted to be sure the kitties would go to a good home. They contacted their local shelter, but they were so full they couldn't guarantee a space or home.

That's when I became involved. I felt so bad for this poor, precious little kitty that I knew I had to unzip my stashed away heart and let it beat, even if for a little while, for this little kitty. I offered to take her in.

. . . and I don't regret it at all. I'd like to introduce the newest member of our family . . . ****** (named after ****** Bulger because he was caught the day she was born, and because she has one tiny white spot on her chest).


----------



## Amyshojai

Julie, you made my DAY! What a lovely girl-kitten, and what a lovely story. Thanks so much for sharing. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

White is adorable! I love black cats. Yours is such a sweetie.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Did you know that a group of kittens is called a *kindle*?


----------



## lisarusczyk

Elizabeth Black said:


> Did you know that a group of kittens is called a *kindle*?


Awww. The real reason Amazon named it thus. My cat had a kindle born on my birthday this year. I like saying that!


----------



## Amyshojai

And a group of adult cats is called a clowder....so would our Kindles turn into Clowders if we read *ahem* adult books on 'em?


----------



## lisarusczyk

Amyshojai said:


> And a group of adult cats is called a clowder....so would our Kindles turn into Clowders if we read *ahem* adult books on 'em?


lol!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Amyshojai said:


> And a group of adult cats is called a clowder....so would our Kindles turn into Clowders if we read *ahem* adult books on 'em?


LOL I'll have to ask readers I know about that. I wonder if when a Kindle grows up it turns into a clowder.


----------



## Amyshojai

...and if you served soup while reading your grown up Kindle would that be a chowder-clowder? *ducking*


----------



## Maud Muller

I have two black and white shorthairs male cats named Moe (13 years old) and Bo (8 years old). We adopted Moe when he was three and a half and Bo when he was a very sick little kitten. They have been great company and it's nice not to come home to an empty house since our kids flew the nest many years ago. 

Last weekend we had a serious scare with Bo when he developed a urinary obstruction and ended up in an emergency hospital. The cost for xrays, lab tests, IV's, anesthesia, catherization and two days of inpatient care was over $1500. Now the vet says this could happen again in a month or so--and again and again. 

We love both our cats, but the thought of paying out this kind of money on a regular basis is very troublesome. My husband says that since Bo's medical condition is treatable, he does not want to euthanize the little guy. Has anyone else dealt with this problem?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Eileen,

FLUTD can be very hard to manage. It depends on the composition of the obstruction whether it can be managed by diet or not. Almost none of these have to do with infection but antibiotics sometimes can help manage/reduce the bladder inflammation.

Here's a radio interview I did with a vet behaviorist on ways to help manage such things with environmental enrichment--because MANY of these cases arise from stress. So reducing stress can be very helpful:

http://www.petliferadio.com/peevesep58.html

Here's another helpful link from The Ohio State, Drs. Buffington and Westrop are experts in the issue. 
http://ckm.osu.edu/sitetool/sites/Indoorpetpublic/documents/hospital/indoorcat/vcna041.pdf

I hope something here helps.

best,
amy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Eileen Muller said:


> Has anyone else dealt with this problem?


My Kiri went through urinary obstructions last year... she was at the vets every 1-2 months for steroid shots, antibiotics and such. She was miserable (so was I). We switched her to a special diet, and she has been trouble-free for over a year now.

Obviously, that may not happen in other cases, depending on the root cause, but it worked for us.

Mike


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Eileen Muller said:


> Has anyone else dealt with this problem?


Our Kimi had this, too. It really terrified us, especially as he took himself off during an episode, and we thought we'd lost him (in more than one sense). It was quite a magical moment when he reappeared.

The vet warned us that it might be a reoccurring problem, especially as it's more serious in males (different plumbing). We moved him to a special diet, and were fortunate enough to have *no* further incidents. He was 12 when this happened, and lived to be 18.


----------



## WFMeyer

Don't you love it when you're in the "flow" and typing up a story at a furious rate, when one of your furball feline friends jumps up and lays right across the keyboard and gives you a look like, "Okay, it's my turn for a little attention!"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I don't have the problem of a cat on the keyboard, but the average time between opening a magazine on my lap and having a cat on top of the magazine is about 11.3 seconds.

Mike


----------



## JMJeffries

I just found the cat thread and delighted to have found it.  I'm a cat person.  I've had Russian Blues, Bengals and a Maine **** in the past.  Right now I just have my Bengal who is fourteen years old (my Maine **** passed away a couple weeks ago) and has pretty much lost all her teeth, so instead of cleaning herself she pulls her fur out and leaves little clumps all over the house.  

I've had rescue cats, one was a calico who lived to be twenty-one.  I even inherited a cat that came with my house.  The previous owners just abandoned her.  

I don't think a house is a home unless there's a cat in it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the thread! So sorry for your loss . . . 

A 21-year-old kitty is quite an accomplishment! My Seren-kitty is about the age of your Bengal but she's got all of her teeth--other than one canine that's cracked.


----------



## julieannfelicity

WFMeyer said:


> Don't you love it when you're in the "flow" and typing up a story at a furious rate, when one of your furball feline friends jumps up and lays right across the keyboard and gives you a look like, "Okay, it's my turn for a little attention!"


  Yes! My kitty loves to bat at my fingers as I type and occasionally she'll hit the Caps Lock button and make my sentences all weird (caps on, caps off, caps on, caps off). A couple of FB groups I belong to know when she's around because my typing will be messed with and they'll usually say hi to her. 



JMJeffries said:


> I don't think a house is a home unless there's a cat in it.


I've just recently come to this realization; there is a sort of therapeutic quality in having cats. A sort of homey feeling.


----------



## Maud Muller

Thanks so much for the information.  We are taking Bo to the vet today to find out about prescription cat food that is supposed to help prevent urinary obstruction. Right now Bo seems fine. He's laying on the desk on his towel next to me as I type this.

I agree a house is not a home without at least a cat or two. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JMJeffries

julieannfelicity said:


> Yes! My kitty loves to bat at my fingers as I type and occasionally she'll hit the Caps Lock button and make my sentences all weird (caps on, caps off, caps on, caps off). A couple of FB groups I belong to know when she's around because my typing will be messed with and they'll usually say hi to her.
> 
> I've just recently come to this realization; there is a sort of therapeutic quality in having cats. A sort of homey feeling.


I agree. I love waking up in the morning with my cat cuddled up against me purring. The minute I open my eyes, she's ready to start her day. I live in Southern California and lizards live right along with me. Most of them have no tails. My Maine **** loves chasing them and then stepping on the tail so that they would fall off and then he'd play with them until I discovered the tail and tossed it. Gryphon was my hunter. He seldom killed anything, he just wanted to play with it and the squirmier the better.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Eileen-
My sweet little boy kitty, Jeter, had to have emergency surgery almost 2 years ago due to urinary obstruction and a HUGE collection of crystals... we almost lost him.  But, once the obstructioin was cleared and we started him on a prescription diet he really bounced back- I mean that literally- he BOUNCES everywhere!  LOL
I resisted the prescription diet because I really wanted to feed him one of the "better", premium foods (his Rx food is Science Diet c/d) but I have to admit that after 2 years on this diet, he is SUPER happy, healthy and his coat is shiny and gorgeous....
Thinking of you and your kitty- hope yours recovers as well and as fully as my Jeter has!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Glad to have found this thread! We have two Siberians, Sasha and his little sister Nina.

I'll start with them when they were kittens and post a couple more pics later (sorry, love posting and seeing kitty pics!)... 

Here's Sasha when he first came to us:










And Nina:


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwwwww....love the kitten pix! And Siberians are such gorgeous cats.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

WFMeyer said:


> Don't you love it when you're in the "flow" and typing up a story at a furious rate, when one of your furball feline friends jumps up and lays right across the keyboard and gives you a look like, "Okay, it's my turn for a little attention!"


Our tuxedo cat Lucky is always sitting on our keyboards! He shut down Word once when I was in the middle of writing a story. He also spreads out on our table and knocks everything over on the floor. More often than not I'll find my son's mouse on the floor.

After all, cats like mice.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, my Seren-kitty chases the curser on the screen too.


----------



## Asphodel

Hi all, 

I'm looking for the best solution to reduce the amount of litter being tracked away from the boxes and onto the floor. What kinds of litter mats have worked well for you? Any creative ideas? I've been using a mat I bought at Petsmart but it doesn't really seem to catch the litter that well, really.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got mine at cat shows and haven't found them online. They're sort of weblike soft plastic that rolls up and comes in many colors/sizes. The problem is some of the best litter "catchers" also are a bit off-putting for the kitty paws. The cat doesn't like to walk on them and hops over, which defeats the purrr-pose.


----------



## tamborine

Eileen Muller said:


> Has anyone else dealt with this problem?


Eileen, my cat Max had that problem years ago, in '98 or so. He blocked up, went into renal failure and almost died. I had to rush him to the e-vet, and he was in the Kitty ICU for a few days. But he went on a prescription diet (based on the type of crystals that were in his urine, I forget now which one after all these years!) AND he also went on anti-anxiety meds for a while. They also told me at the time it could happen again. Luckily, it didn't, and Max is still here with me at 16 years old, healthy & happy. But if a cat has recurrences, they can do a PU (perineal urethrostomy) so that he doesn't block up. The bladder crystals don't have to be a death sentence.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gorgeous kitty! And yes, the P/U can help (but won't eliminated all the problems, sadly).


----------



## tamborine

Amyshojai said:


> Gorgeous kitty! And yes, the P/U can help (but won't eliminated all the problems, sadly).


You're so right, Amy. I consider myself so lucky that my Max didn't have any more problems! He was a few years old when I adopted him and his "brother" Sam (I failed fostering! ), and was very fearful of other cats, to the point where he wouldn't go to the litterboxes, & either just held it in or went in inappropriate places. I think his elimination issues are probably why he was given up, although the "official" reason was an allergic child. A low dose of Elavil for a couple of months resolved his anxiety, and he's been fine ever since, knock wood.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh good! The anti-anxiety meds are a life-saver for many of those FLUTD cats since stress often is the biggest instigator.


----------



## Marie S

I love cats.

Here's my kitten Athena. She's growing really fast. (That's her in my profile pic back in July)


----------



## Susan Alison

I used to have cats - years ago. Now I have dogs. No reason not to have both, except different circumstances - wouldn't want to have cats where I live now, but when I move back to a more country area, I'll have them again. Miss them though. And have no photos but here's a pic of some I remember...


----------



## Val2

Susan Alison said:


> I used to have cats - years ago. Now I have dogs. No reason not to have both, except different circumstances - wouldn't want to have cats where I live now, but when I move back to a more country area, I'll have them again. Miss them though. And have no photos but here's a pic of some I remember...


This is a beautiful drawing of them!


----------



## Susan Alison

Thank you! It's called 'A kewt of kittens' - I was trying to think of a collective term for kittens...


----------



## Amyshojai

Susan Alison said:


> Thank you! It's called 'A kewt of kittens' - I was trying to think of a collective term for kittens...


A "clowder" of cats, and a "kindle" of kittens! *s* Lovely picture.


----------



## Susan Alison

I had no idea! *writes in collective terms notebook*. And, of course, how appropriate, too!



Amyshojai said:


> A "clowder" of cats, and a "kindle" of kittens! *s* Lovely picture.


----------



## Maud Muller

When my granddaughter Katie was eleven, she called me one night from Michigan all excited. She was given a litter of four kittens to foster and needed to find names for them. As you can tell from the silly poem I wrote and sent her the next day, she did not find my suggestions helpful. Eventually, she was allowed to keep one of the kittens. It's name is June. 

Katie just started college in September. We still laugh about that conversation.

Naming my Kittens

I have four little kittens and not one has a name.
Choosing some for them will be a fun game.  
Each kitten is special and as cute as can be, 
And each name I pick must fit perfectly.

Flowers are nice, like Lily and Rose.
Something quite pretty is what I propose.
But when I called Grammy, she was terribly mean. 
Veggies” she said. “How ‘bout Lima and Bean?

I said, “Thanks a lot” because I’m polite. 
Then explained to Grammy it just wouldn’t be right. 
“I don’t want to my kittens to have names like that,
They sound like they came from The Cat in the Hat.”

Grammy chuckled a bit and then said to me, 
“Why not pick four names that all start with Z”?
Then quick as flash with four names she let loose. 
They were Zelda, Zorro, Zapper and Zeus.

“Goodbye, Grammy,” I said and hung up the phone. 
Convinced I'd find better names working alone.        
All four of my kittens must have their own name. 
Not ones that rhyme or sound almost the same.  

Haven't you ever wondered why cats often decide,  
Not to come when called, but instead go and hide?
Well maybe it’s because they don’t like their name.  
And the person who named them is really to blame.

So I’ve made up my mind that I’m going to find, 
Names for my kittens of the very best kind.
Then at the sound of their names, just wait and see, 
How all of my kittens come running to me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Eileen,

I'm always fascinated how pets get their names. My cat, for instance, is Seren (short for Serendipity) because it was a happy accident we found each other--she was dumped.

How did other cats come about their names?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

We came home today from the Steelers-Ravens game last night to find music blaring in the office! Somehow Nina and/or Sasha had managed to turn on iTunes. I would've written it off as a random coincidence, except for the catnip wrappers and mouse tails scattered around the room...


----------



## Amyshojai

They's some happenin' cats who like their music. LOL!


----------



## Todd Young

I used to try and lock my cat in at night so he wouldn't catch native animals. Whenever I did it, he would sit in front of the bookcase at around 3am and pull every single book out of it.

In the end, I had to let him out. He did kill a lot of rats, though.


----------



## MaryKingsley

I have 2 sibling cats, Dimka and Sasha, and Puffball, queen of the house.  My daughter fell in love with Russian names from reading Vampire Academy, so she suggested the name Dimitri, with Dimka as the diminutive.  Since at the time we thought Dimka was male, I agreed.  A few days later we decided to adopt Dimka's sister.  In keeping with the Russian theme we named her Alexandra, Sasha for short.  They are the cutest, nicest cats.  Puffy is still grumpy about them, though.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the Russian names--do any of them happen to be "blue" as in Russian Blue? *s* And yes, it's a cat "rule" for the resident cat to get hissy over interlopers.


----------



## Thomma Lyn

Susan Alison said:


>


Awww, what a lovely drawing! It's adorable.

Cats -- one of my favorite subjects. Hubby and I have four -- all of them are spoiled rotten. The first cat we adopted was Calamity Jake, also known as Brainball. We adopted him in summer of 2001, when neighbors moved off and abandoned him. He's a big, floofy orange boy, and he's the Alpha Cat around here. He's a venerable age these days -- 13-15 years old, by the estimation of our vet -- but he is spry and loves to play with the younger kitties. Our second cat came to us in 2004 as a kitten. She's a gorgeous, sleek black cat, and her name is Dora the Explorer, also known as Dorydoo. She's brilliant, and we have to keep locks on the kitchen cupboards because otherwise, she'd open them. If she had opposable thumbs, she'd take over the world, no doubt about it.

Our third cat, Marilyn MonREOW, came to us as a stray to our back porch in late 2006. She's probably our oldest cat -- anywhere from 14-16 years old. She's a lovebug and a major lapcat. Marilyn MonREOW's theme song is "I Wanna Be Loved By You." And last but not least is MaoMao who, like Marilyn, came to us as a stray cat. We adopted him in 2007. He's a feisty snowshoe Siamese boy and loves to talk, hence his name: "MAO MAO MAO MAO MAO MAO MAO!"

The four of them couldn't be more different in personality -- purrsonality -- and each is precious and a treasured member of our family. 

Here's a little graphic I made of them:


----------



## Amyshojai

Love your descriptions of your four cats Thomma--and the names fit meo-velously!


----------



## Asphodel

The rescue who found our two cats on the side of the road as kittens named them Timon and Pumbaa, and when we took them home we renamed them. 

One of our cats is white with blue eyes, and we happened to drive past a cotton field as we were taking the cats home, and I was immediately inspired to name him Cotton. DH wasn't a huge fan of the name and made a deal with me - I could name one of the cats and he could name the other. I agreed, and he named the other cat Spike. 

The funny thing is that Spike has a kind of tough, macho name, but he's a big, sweet cuddlebug who wants nothing more than to be snuggled and petted all the time, and he's the first one to run and hide when someone visits.

Cotton, on the other hand, is mischievous and devious! We call him an evil genius and joke that he's trying to take over the world. He's never met a cupboard he didn't want to get into and he's a little destructive. I had to modify our decor to be "Cotton-friendly" because he likes to break things. His latest favorite thing to do is drag something around the house (like an article of clothing or a bag) while wailing at the top of his lungs at 3 in the morning. 

We love him, but he can be a handful.


----------



## Amyshojai

Sometimes I think pets live up to their names. Amazing the difference in c'attitude when the name is changed from something derogatory (Stoopid-Cat) to positive (Einstein). Pets don't know the meaning of all our words but they certainly do "get it" when the intent is there. 

Cotton and Spike--what a great combo!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Thanksgiving at the Lighthouse Ranch

















22 pound turkey with "surprise" stuffing (5 pounds of tuna)










Oooooo...ate too much !!










MOZART stayed clear of the kitchen today !!
*
Happy Thanksgiving to all of our Friends at the KB from all of Us*


----------



## Casper Parks

Napcat,

Thanks for sharing those photos!


----------



## spotsmom

I love the "ate too much" photo!!! It's great to see the Lighthouse cats after all this time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love those photos! And wow--turkey with tuna stuffing? Yowie! Betcha there was a run on the litter box after that, LOL!

My yesterday's blog included this video, sort of a "Thanksgiving song" for pets:


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Holy cow! A 22 lb turkey with 5 lbs of tuna inside? And I thought our cats were spoiled! LOL!


----------



## Marie S

This is a great thread. I love cats!

Thought I'd share this video I made of my kitten http://youtu.be/7_K0VbH9rj0


----------



## barbarasissel

Love this thread! I have cats too. My son brought the first one home that I ever mothered. At one point we had five including one, Gypsy, who could open the back door and let herself and the rest out! We all took orders from her.   She was fifteen when she died. I still miss her. I think cats can be as great as companions as dogs and every bit as intuitive and personable. Jezebel, the rescue Himalayan I have now, wags her tail when I come home.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Computer games for cats.  http://www.nzherald.co.nz/technology/news/article.cfm?c_id=5&objectid=10768937


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL, gooooo Raman! The cat has great taste.

My Seren, for some reason, decided that the mushroom sauce on the green beans was to die for. She liked the turkey too, but the sauce--oh my!

The Magical-Dawg wanted her share of ...well, everything. 

Glad all the pets had a glorious Thanksgiving, too.


----------



## caseyf6

Our boy Precious likes anything cream/milk/cheese.  Well, he's learned that the Keurig sound means I will be getting some form of dairy.  In the morning, he will cry until I start making coffee and then he makes a pain of himself until he gets some cream.


----------



## meglet

Ooh, a cat thread. How did I miss this?

I currently only have one cat due to my apartment size. My other two have happily overtaken my dad's house and are being spoiled rotten.

Here's Max, doing one of his favorite things - sleeping:


Nice way to spend a Saturday by Meghan A, on Flickr

The cats and their desire for Thanksgiving dinner crack me up. Max has absolutely no interest in people food, not even canned tuna. However, apparently something in the Lemon Chamomile Tea that I tried the other day smelled REALLY good, because he actually woke up, got off the bed, and came out to the kitchen sniffing after it.

He's currently crashed on the end of the couch, on top of my nice comfy bathrobe (which I'd really like to be wearing) and under a nice warm lamp.


----------



## Amyshojai

Max is stunning. And yes, they do acquire a taste for ...uhm...tasty stuff and then pester without remorse.

Seren decided strawberries look yummy.


DSC00941 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## BTackitt

After 7 catless months (our 4 yo cat disappeared one day while taking his morning constitutional) DD brought home a kitten last night. Very tiny little thing, but OMG can he MEOW! Loud, very loud.. DH & I wanna name him Klaxxon. He has already decided my shoulder is his new perch.


----------



## Amyshojai

BTackitt said:


> After 7 catless months (our 4 yo cat disappeared one day while taking his morning constitutional) DD brought home a kitten last night. Very tiny little thing, but OMG can he MEOW! Loud, very loud.. DH & I wanna name him Klaxxon. He has already decided my shoulder is his new perch.


LOVE the name! And many conCATSulations on the new little guy. Enjoy! Oh...and pictures, we want pictures!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just a few of my friends around here....


----------



## Grace Elliot

Oh, I'd lvoe to post a photo but have no idea how. I click on the photo icon and just get some code!

Anyhow, I just wanted to share the dream hubs had last night- it made me laugh!


He dreamt Gromit (a black panther of a cat, ultimate mouser) went to stay with another family. The new owners tracked hubs down and said what an intelligent cat Gromit is and they were sorry they were going to have to sell him. Hubs asked for Gromit back and they said only if he paid them the $700 that Gromit had spent on ebay! 


It's true! Gromit is very intelligent. I am in touch with the owners of his brother - Sid, and they had to put a child-lock on their fridge because Sid worked out a way of stealing food from it!


----------



## Grace Elliot

tkkenyon said:


> RescueCat Raman has discovered that the shiny bulbs on the Christmas tree and detachable and bouncy.
> 
> Thank goodness they're plastic.
> 
> TK Kenyon


I get paranoid about the tinsel on the tree. Trouble is it's a vicious circle - Widget plays with the tinsel and starts chewing it (bad idea!!!) , i play with her to get her to stop, so she learns that if she chews tinsel she gets attention.....


----------



## Amyshojai

The blog today has tips for creating a cat-safe tree:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/02/feline-friday-cat-mas-trees-book-winners/


----------



## BTackitt

Klaxxon and Clarion both got shot down by the kids.. 
His name is Jinx. I'll see about getting a pic up soon. 

(personally I think his name should be Needles, his teeth and claws may be teeny tiny but dang are they Sharp! And I'm the one getting climbed on and gnawed on.)


----------



## BTackitt

I have become mommy.. The name Jinx isn't sticking, so he's still nameless but here's a picture.. he's in the pocket of my daughter's apron. and his favorite nap spot.


----------



## teashopgirl

Aw! Everyone's kitties are so adorable. I have one large Maine **** named Ramona. She's all fluffy fur and cuddles...she loves people and makes friends with visitors instantly. It's nice, because I never have any trouble finding a sitter if I need to go out of town. 

I wanted to post a pic, but the one I have online is too big for the forum.


----------



## BTackitt

when you post a pic, if you make your first img tag look like {img height=400} replacing {} with [] it will re-size your pic and be fine for the forum.


----------



## teashopgirl

Oh, awesome. Here she is!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ooooh, love the kitten-in-the-pocket! And my thriller WIP includes a Maine **** cat named Jinx. Cats seem to choose their own names, don't they?

Ramona is lovely. Look at those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## R J Askew

Well, as I have been called 'Big Cat' I feel that this thread is clearly the place for me, so ... _prrrrrrrrrrr, hrrrrrrrrrrr, PURRRRRRRRRRRRRR _


----------



## Grace Elliot

BTackitt said:


> when you post a pic, if you make your first img tag look like {img height=400} replacing {} with [] it will re-size your pic and be fine for the forum.


ooooh, thank you, off to give it a go. (How on earth do people know stuff like this?)

Gnashing teeth - I clicked on the photo button, taken to my photos but cant see how to attach the photo to the thread. 
Sorry for being dim


----------



## NapCat (retired)

December 15th
National Cat Herder Day


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Anyone doing anything special for their cats for Christmas? We're getting their favorite food and some catnip toys. Plus a box. There's no need to buy them anything (except catnip toys) since all they want to do is play with the box the toys come in. LOL


----------



## meglet

I picked up some toy springs (made for cats) along with a new laser pointer (because I HATE the way the old one works) and some batteries for the laser pointer. That all goes in his stocking. Then his "big" present is this:



Although I'm not sure exactly which pieces come in the "holiday bundle" and I'm undecided about whether he'll actually use it. Sure would be nice if he did, then I can get rid of the giant ugly pile of packing paper in the living room that is his current favorite toy.


----------



## Rita

Meglet, I saw the exact same thing on Amazon yesterday and debated on whether to get one for my cat or not. I watched some youtube videos on them and they are so cool!


----------



## Amyshojai

meglet said:


> I picked up some toy springs (made for cats) along with a new laser pointer (because I HATE the way the old one works) and some batteries for the laser pointer. That all goes in his stocking. Then his "big" present is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not sure exactly which pieces come in the "holiday bundle" and I'm undecided about whether he'll actually use it. Sure would be nice if he did, then I can get rid of the giant ugly pile of packing paper in the living room that is his current favorite toy.


I was sent this whole thing from the company to review it. Lovely idea--and some cats DO love it. Mine is an old fogey 14 year old lady kitty and not thrilled with the idea of having to "hunt" her food. For active cats and especially those with a bit of pudge it's a great concept.


----------



## caseyf6

Our boy Jack loves it when we put a few treats into a pill bottle that dh put a hole in; he'll play with the thing until all the treats are out.    This might be a good "put out occasionally" thing.


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, and I'll add that ALL of our cats hated the older version of the massage/stimulator thing.  I took it to our local shelter and about 15 cats pounced on it, enjoying it thoroughly.  lol


----------



## DYB

I recently ran across this gem featuring two legendary opera divas, Regine Crespin and Martina Arroyo. The song is attributed to Gioacchino Rossini.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

meglet said:


> I picked up some toy springs (made for cats) along with a new laser pointer (because I HATE the way the old one works) and some batteries for the laser pointer. That all goes in his stocking. Then his "big" present is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not sure exactly which pieces come in the "holiday bundle" and I'm undecided about whether he'll actually use it. Sure would be nice if he did, then I can get rid of the giant ugly pile of packing paper in the living room that is his current favorite toy.


That present is awesome. He's going to love it!

I forgot about the laser pointer. We have one we use to check the temperature of pans on the stove. One of our cats loves it. It beeps when you turn it on and he comes running when he hears that beep.

Packing paper? My cats love paper, bags, and boxes. I wonder how they'd react to bubble wrap?


----------



## DYB

Elizabeth Black said:


> Packing paper? My cats love paper, bags, and boxes. I wonder how they'd react to bubble wrap?


Oh yes, paper, bags and boxes are his favorite.


----------



## DYB

My cat gets bored very quickly with traditional toys I get him - if he ever pays any attention to them at all.  He'll play for a day or two and then they're abandoned.  My apartment is like a graveyard of abandoned cat toys.  The only thing he's ever liked are these big plastic springs that roll.  Unfortunately they roll everywhere and are all lost around the house (probably under furniture where he can't get them out again.)  But he also has never taken to any bed to sleep in.  He'll just sleep anywhere - on the floor, on the couch, in my bed.  But never in a place that was dedicated to him.


----------



## sesmith

She's gotten significantly larger since then. Her name is Lola, and we got her from the pound, which we think is part of why she rarely lets us out of her sight when we're at home (she cries and scratches the door if we close ourselves off). At least she's gotten better about waking us up at 5 am... she used to claw the curtains because she discovered that it got us out of bed, even if it meant taking half of a spray bottle's water to the face. Now she lets us sleep until the sun comes up  although she knows that an alarm means time to wake up, so there is no snoozing.

But she can very, very sweet and playful too. She makes us laugh because if she hasn't been played with enough she will run in circles around the living room with her tail puffed. She also has some doglike tendencies... chasing her tail, begging for our food, bringing us toys.


----------



## meglet

Amyshojai said:


> I was sent this whole thing from the company to review it. Lovely idea--and some cats DO love it. Mine is an old fogey 14 year old lady kitty and not thrilled with the idea of having to "hunt" her food. For active cats and especially those with a bit of pudge it's a great concept.


"A bit of pudge" is definitely a description of Max - I put him on the scale last week and he weighs 17 lbs!!! So he is definitely going to have to start working for his food. Fortunately he's a big enough cat anyway that 17 lbs isn't far over healthy for him - his "good" weight is a little over 15 lbs.



Elizabeth Black said:


> That present is awesome. He's going to love it!
> 
> I forgot about the laser pointer. We have one we use to check the temperature of pans on the stove. One of our cats loves it. It beeps when you turn it on and he comes running when he hears that beep.
> 
> Packing paper? My cats love paper, bags, and boxes. I wonder how they'd react to bubble wrap?


If Max hears the rattle of the current pointer he comes running, but the way the clicker works makes my hand hurt so I can't use it much.

The packing paper is from Amazon (where else?) and is from large shipments of non-fragile things like toilet paper (I live in the city and walk. Much easier to just order by the case! ) I don't know about bubble wrap, but Max is scared of the sound of the bubbles popping so I doubt it would work out for him.



DYB said:


> My cat gets bored very quickly with traditional toys I get him - if he ever pays any attention to them at all. He'll play for a day or two and then they're abandoned. My apartment is like a graveyard of abandoned cat toys. The only thing he's ever liked are these big plastic springs that roll. Unfortunately they roll everywhere and are all lost around the house (probably under furniture where he can't get them out again.) But he also has never taken to any bed to sleep in. He'll just sleep anywhere - on the floor, on the couch, in my bed. But never in a place that was dedicated to him.


Yep, my guy is about 20/80% with his dislike of traditional toys - and the cat bed is just there to store all the discarded toys. Those large plastic springs sound a lot like the ones I just ordered, though. At 10 for $3.75, I don't care if he loses them all under the couch. Cat springs at Amazon link.


----------



## Marie S

What a beautiful cat, Sesmith. She looks a bit like my Athena.


----------



## DYB

meglet said:


> Yep, my guy is about 20/80% with his dislike of traditional toys - and the cat bed is just there to store all the discarded toys. Those large plastic springs sound a lot like the ones I just ordered, though. At 10 for $3.75, I don't care if he loses them all under the couch. Cat springs at Amazon link.


Yep, those are the same springs! It's really the only thing he seems to like playing with. I'll order more!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

DYB said:


> Oh yes, paper, bags and boxes are his favorite.


I think they like the rustling noises paper and bags make when they crush them. Boxes are just portable kitty houses. LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Black

caseyf6 said:


> Our boy Jack loves it when we put a few treats into a pill bottle that dh put a hole in; he'll play with the thing until all the treats are out.  This might be a good "put out occasionally" thing.


I did that will a bottle, too. Drives the kitties nuts. They love getting the treats out of the bottle. Makes them spastic.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

meglet said:


> Quote from: Elizabeth Black on Yesterday at 12:35:12 PM
> That present is awesome. He's going to love it!
> 
> I forgot about the laser pointer. We have one we use to check the temperature of pans on the stove. One of our cats loves it. It beeps when you turn it on and he comes running when he hears that beep.
> 
> Packing paper? My cats love paper, bags, and boxes. I wonder how they'd react to bubble wrap?
> 
> 
> 
> If Max hears the rattle of the current pointer he comes running, but the way the clicker works makes my hand hurt so I can't use it much.
> 
> The packing paper is from Amazon (where else?) and is from large shipments of non-fragile things like toilet paper (I live in the city and walk. Much easier to just order by the case! ) I don't know about bubble wrap, but Max is scared of the sound of the bubbles popping so I doubt it would work out for him.
Click to expand...

I hear you on ordering by the case. I do that with lots of stuff. The kitties love the packing popcorn and the big boxes. We aren't doing gifts this year for Christmas mainly because we're buying computer gack as we need it, but when we did wrap gifts the cats loved the wrapping paper.

Our laser pointer is easy on our hands so we don't cramp up. That beep is loud though. He races to the kitchen every time I press the button. LOL


----------



## DYB

Well, you know who else's birthday is on December 25th? Pippin's! He's 4 in human years. (What is that in cat years?)


----------



## BTackitt

our chihuahua/terrier mix Bazil, with name changing kitten. (currently DemonSpawn.)









bad cell phone pic. sorry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

DYB said:


> "...Pippin is... 4 in human years. (What is that in cat years?)..."


*The Cat Bible*, a book by Tracie Hotchner, provides the following list:

1-month-old kitten = 6-month-old human baby
3-month-old kitten = 4-year-old child
6-month-old kitten = 10 human years old
8-month-old kitten = 15-year-old human
A 1-year-old cat has reached adulthood, the equivalent of 18 human years
2 human years = 24 cat years
 4 human years = 35 cat years
6 human years = 42 cat years
8 human years = 50 cat years
10 human years = 60 cat years
12 human years = 70 cat years
14 human years = 80 cat years
16 human years = 84 cat years


----------



## DYB

NapCat said:


> *The Cat Bible*, a book by Tracie Hotchner, provides the following list:
> 
> 4 human years = 35 cat years


I'm almost as old as he is!!


----------



## BTackitt

NapCat said:


> *The Cat Bible*, a book by Tracie Hotchner, provides the following list:
> 
> 1-month-old kitten = 6-month-old human baby
> 3-month-old kitten = 4-year-old child
> 6-month-old kitten = 10 human years old
> 8-month-old kitten = 15-year-old human
> A 1-year-old cat has reached adulthood, the equivalent of 18 human years
> 2 human years = 24 cat years
> 4 human years = 35 cat years
> 6 human years = 42 cat years
> 8 human years = 50 cat years
> 10 human years = 60 cat years
> 12 human years = 70 cat years
> 14 human years = 80 cat years
> 16 human years = 84 cat years


wow. i had a cat live til she was 22 human years. cat years it looks like that would be well over 110.


----------



## Grace Elliot

With reference to the laser pointers mentionned earlier - apparently if you 'finish' the game by turning the laser off it causes considerable frustration/ stress for your cat - which can lead to cystitis. You should always end with the pointer land on a ball of screwed up paper, or a cat toy, so the cat has something to pounce on and catch - so that he doesnt feel hard done by! 
Thought this was interesting and should  pass it on.


----------



## DYB

Grace Elliot said:


> With reference to the laser pointers mentionned earlier - apparently if you 'finish' the game by turning the laser off it causes considerable frustration/ stress for your cat - which can lead to cystitis. You should always end with the pointer land on a ball of screwed up paper, or a cat toy, so the cat has something to pounce on and catch - so that he doesnt feel hard done by!
> Thought this was interesting and should pass it on.


Very interesting! I've always wondered about that!


----------



## meglet

Grace Elliot said:


> With reference to the laser pointers mentionned earlier - apparently if you 'finish' the game by turning the laser off it causes considerable frustration/ stress for your cat - which can lead to cystitis. You should always end with the pointer land on a ball of screwed up paper, or a cat toy, so the cat has something to pounce on and catch - so that he doesnt feel hard done by!
> Thought this was interesting and should pass it on.


Max always "finishes" the game by getting bored and wandering off, so I don't think I need to worry about him stressing out. At least not from the laser pointer, he certainly thinks he has plenty of other reasons to stress (kitty food bowl is "low," water bowl hasn't been refilled in over an hour, Mom has to go to work to pay for kitty food. . . . )


----------



## sesmith

Grace Elliot said:


> With reference to the laser pointers mentionned earlier - apparently if you 'finish' the game by turning the laser off it causes considerable frustration/ stress for your cat - which can lead to cystitis. You should always end with the pointer land on a ball of screwed up paper, or a cat toy, so the cat has something to pounce on and catch - so that he doesnt feel hard done by!
> Thought this was interesting and should pass it on.


I've tried that, and it seems that Lola is too smart to get tricked by it...


----------



## caseyf6

Our 12-year-old boy is older than I was figuring... 

And the oldster we had for 19 years...wow.


----------



## sesmith

meglet said:


> kitty food bowl is "low"


I hear you on that one...

Speaking of food, has anyone else here used Science Diet? We think it might be making her a little pudgy. My parents have a Morkie that was also on Science Diet and swelled up, so I was wondering if anyone here has had the same experience.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

NapCat said:


> Catfeeder...


I love black cats! Had three of them. Characters, each and every one.

NapCat, is your cat the landlord tossing out the birds who don't pay rent?


----------



## Monique

I made a silly little video of some footage I found of Monkey when he was little.


----------



## CJArcher

Monkey is just the cutest, Monique.



sesmith said:


> I hear you on that one...
> 
> Speaking of food, has anyone else here used Science Diet? We think it might be making her a little pudgy. My parents have a Morkie that was also on Science Diet and swelled up, so I was wondering if anyone here has had the same experience.


Our 1 year old kitty is on Science Diet and while she's skinny, she does hang low, lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

CJArcher said:


> Monkey is just the cutest, Monique.
> 
> Our 1 year old kitty is on Science Diet and while she's skinny, she does hang low, lol.


I've fed our cats Science Diet and IAMS. They won't eat it. They like the trashy cat food you buy in the grocery store like Meow Mix and such. I like to say they won't eat healthy food. They won't eat their vegetables. They want cookies and ice cream and chips and dip! Silly kitties.


----------



## Casper Parks

Cats Rule! I love all the photos and videos posted.


----------



## Amyshojai

Loved the video of Monkey, gave me my kitten fix for today. Could have been my Seren at that age. *s*

As for the laser tips--the OCD behavior seems to be more of a problem with dogs but yep, some cats can have issues. If they do have issues then the laser should "disappear" back into its same location each time and then "reappear" from that location as well. The tip of your shoe often is recommended for dogs, but it could be a toy or specific spot, too.


----------



## BTackitt

DD finally found a name for the Kitten that she is happy with.....
BuggerNut.

*shrug* her cat, her name...


----------



## DYB

Elizabeth Black said:


> I've fed our cats Science Diet and IAMS. They won't eat it. They like the trashy cat food you buy in the grocery store like Meow Mix and such. I like to say they won't eat healthy food. They won't eat their vegetables. They want cookies and ice cream and chips and dip! Silly kitties.


I tried Science Diet and IAMS and some fancy cat food. He won't eat it. The only wet food he eats is Fancy Feast. For dry food he does eat IAMS, which was recommended by the vet.


----------



## Marie S

Monique said:


> I made a silly little video of some footage I found of Monkey when he was little.


So cute!


----------



## SawyerKing

A cat thread!  I used to have two wonderful Abyssinian cats, but sadly one of them passed away from kidney failure last summer, after spending a whole difficult week at the vet's where they tried to pull him back. 

We still have a little blue lady, who is currently trying to walk on my keyboard.  

Incidentally, if anyone know of a quality cat food which has no rice or corn in it, I would welcome suggestions. My cat is allergic and we have terrible trouble finding cat food she can tolerate. All the hypo-allergic foods from the vet haven't helped.


----------



## Marie S

SawyerKing said:


> A cat thread! I used to have two wonderful Abyssinian cats, but sadly one of them passed away from kidney failure last summer, after spending a whole difficult week at the vet's where they tried to pull him back.
> 
> We still have a little blue lady, who is currently trying to walk on my keyboard.
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone know of a quality cat food which has no rice or corn in it, I would welcome suggestions. My cat is allergic and we have terrible trouble finding cat food she can tolerate. All the hypo-allergic foods from the vet haven't helped.


Sorry to hear about your cat. It's heartbreaking when when we lose them. I lost my black and white cat Suzy some years ago but she is always in my thoughts.


----------



## Amyshojai

Buggernut? Seriously?   Oh well, if the cat doesn't object then guess we shouldn't roll our eyes, LOL!

Sawyerking, I'm surprised your cat is sensitive to rice, that's not often a problem. More often cats get sensitive to fish or another protein (corn often is a problem). Most dry/extruded cat foods will have grain (usually corn) in them but canned diets tend to not be such a problem. Putting grains in canned foods means the resulting food comes out of the can like a hockey puck.  

Has your cat gone through all the veterinary food elimination trials? What a pain...


----------



## sesmith

Updated picture of Lola


----------



## meglet

SawyerKing said:


> A cat thread! I used to have two wonderful Abyssinian cats, but sadly one of them passed away from kidney failure last summer, after spending a whole difficult week at the vet's where they tried to pull him back.
> 
> We still have a little blue lady, who is currently trying to walk on my keyboard.
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone know of a quality cat food which has no rice or corn in it, I would welcome suggestions. My cat is allergic and we have terrible trouble finding cat food she can tolerate. All the hypo-allergic foods from the vet haven't helped.


Have you tried Spot's Stew cat food? I feed my boy the Chicken flavored dry food, a quick skim of the ingredients list doesn't appear to show rice or corn, although I'd certainly recommend you read it more closely than I did just to be safe.  Available at Amazon link to chicken flavor or Whole Foods or some pet stores. It's not terribly cheap, and 1 bag usually lasts my cat about 2 months. Oh, I just noticed part of their marketing claims "never contains corn" so that's a start. Looks like they make 2 "normal" flavors and two "sensitive" flavors.


----------



## Casper Parks

Lola is cute


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've had to feed my cat on Science Diet C/D for the last year and a half. She was getting frequent urinary tract infections/crystals and this is the only food that wouldn't exacerbate the problem. Haven't had a recurrence since she started eating it.

Just for grins, here's a video of her that I shot last night (click on the picture to play):



Yes, the place is a mess, I'm painting in the back rooms and the stuff had to go somewhere.

Mike


----------



## Amyshojai

What a lovely Abby--milk jug ring fetch, right?


----------



## Marie S

Here's my Athena again. She's growing up fast!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Amyshojai said:


> What a lovely Abby--milk jug ring fetch, right?


Yep. She specializes in milk ring fetch and the twist tops from 20 ounce Dr Pepper bottles. 

Mike


----------



## BTackitt

Amyshojai said:


> Buggernut? Seriously?  Oh well, if the cat doesn't object then guess we shouldn't roll our eyes, LOL!


DS is trying to talk her out of BuggerNut and into renaming the kitten Mr. Meow-gi

That one, I at least think, is cute.


----------



## Monique

jmiked said:


> Yep. She specializes in milk ring fetch and the twist tops from 20 ounce Dr Pepper bottles.
> 
> Mike


Aww. Fetchin' kitties are awesome.


----------



## PatrickWalts

Leo 









Gracie


----------



## SawyerKing

meglet said:


> Have you tried Spot's Stew cat food? I feed my boy the Chicken flavored dry food, a quick skim of the ingredients list doesn't appear to show rice or corn, although I'd certainly recommend you read it more closely than I did just to be safe.  Available at Amazon link to chicken flavor or Whole Foods or some pet stores. It's not terribly cheap, and 1 bag usually lasts my cat about 2 months. Oh, I just noticed part of their marketing claims "never contains corn" so that's a start. Looks like they make 2 "normal" flavors and two "sensitive" flavors.


Thanks a lot, I will check it out!


----------



## caseyf6

My boy Jack (part Maine ****) has started wheezing a lot more.  It sounds like he's trying to get up a hairball but nothing happens.  The vet said it was probably just a hairball but (maybe) we might want to look into getting him a cardiac ultrasound.  Just to make sure.  

Sigh.  I hope it's nothing.

I've also noticed that it happens more when my daughter and I both have allergy flareups-- can cats have allergy-induced asthma??


----------



## Amyshojai

caseyf6 said:


> My boy Jack (part Maine ****) has started wheezing a lot more. It sounds like he's trying to get up a hairball but nothing happens. The vet said it was probably just a hairball but (maybe) we might want to look into getting him a cardiac ultrasound. Just to make sure.
> 
> Sigh. I hope it's nothing.
> 
> I've also noticed that it happens more when my daughter and I both have allergy flareups-- can cats have allergy-induced asthma??


I hope it's nothing, too. Yes, cats get asthma. They also get heartworm and the signs can look like asthma.


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, no...that wasn't even on the list of possibilities that the vet gave us.  Not even on the radar.


----------



## Amyshojai

caseyf6 said:


> Oh, no...that wasn't even on the list of possibilities that the vet gave us. Not even on the radar.


It's not terribly common but devastating in cats. My cat is on monthly preventive. This blog explains, and includes info from the vet experts:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/19/feline-friday-heart-to-heart-about-heartworms/


----------



## talleylynn

Does anyone else have a cat that eats plastic bags? 

I have a big male tomcat that loves to eat plastic bags. Every time I go shopping I have to be careful with the bags. If I leave them unattended for just a few minutes, he will have eaten the handles off by the time I get back. Plus, he's an expert at ferreting out any plastic bags stashed throughout the house.

When I first noticed this, he was eating a handle and then would throw it up a little while later, but over Christmas I noticed that he managed to eat chunks off of several bags and I haven't found the thrown-up pieces. I know this isn't good for him, but does anyone know if this is deadly?


----------



## Elmore Hammes

talleylynn,

Not sure if it's deadly, but as you said, it can't be good for him. Hopefully you will be able to hide them in a secure location.  

My cat Chuck ignored his Christmas scratching post, but fell in love with a plastic water bottle cap that I accidentally dropped. He's chases them all over the floors and carpets, and has knocked at least a half-dozen to parts unknown. My other cat Snuggles has taken over the scratching post.

I've recently started volunteering at the local animal shelter, and am doing my best to resist being overrun by new adoptees. I am considering a foster, but am fairly certain that will turn into a "foster fail" as a permanent resident. 

Elmore


----------



## talleylynn

Elmore,

Animal Shelters are dangerous places. When my 19 year old cat died, I went to the shelter to get a new companion and came home with two. Unfortunately, the cat who already resided here was not happy about it - and still isn't 6 months later.

My plastic bag-eating cat loves the rings that come off the lid of a milk jug. He chases those and even plays fetch.

By the way, a couple of years ago when I first got my kindle I read 'The Twenty Dollar Bill' and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Talleylynn,
  
Yes, I think it will only be a matter of time before I go from 2 to 3 cats. I expect my older cat will ignore a new one just like she does Chuck, and Chuck will be ecstatic if the new cat is willing to chase and be chased.

Thanks for the nice comment about The Twenty Dollar Bill - always wonderful to hear from a reader!
Elmore


----------



## Amyshojai

talleylynn said:


> Does anyone else have a cat that eats plastic bags?
> 
> I have a big male tomcat that loves to eat plastic bags. Every time I go shopping I have to be careful with the bags. If I leave them unattended for just a few minutes, he will have eaten the handles off by the time I get back. Plus, he's an expert at ferreting out any plastic bags stashed throughout the house.
> 
> When I first noticed this, he was eating a handle and then would throw it up a little while later, but over Christmas I noticed that he managed to eat chunks off of several bags and I haven't found the thrown-up pieces. I know this isn't good for him, but does anyone know if this is deadly?


I just tried to post and it wouldn't take. Hmnn. To answer your question, plastic bags are not toxic but they can cause intestinal blockage and that CAN be deadly. It just depends if the cat passes the material or upchucks. I'd monitor the input/output carefully. Some cats eat small amounts that end up slowly accumulating inside and first causes constipation and later full blockage or problems with food absorption.

Incidentally we believe cats like the plastic because some types are made from petroleum/oil based products.


----------



## talleylynn

Lately, he definitely has had more going in than coming out (at least that I have found). However, he is definitely NOT constipated. I have never found anything resembling plastic in the litterbox.


----------



## PatrickWalts

Amyshojai said:


> I just tried to post and it wouldn't take. Hmnn. To answer your question, plastic bags are not toxic but they can cause intestinal blockage and that CAN be deadly. It just depends if the cat passes the material or upchucks. I'd monitor the input/output carefully. Some cats eat small amounts that end up slowly accumulating inside and first causes constipation and later full blockage or problems with food absorption.
> 
> Incidentally we believe cats like the plastic because some types are made from petroleum/oil based products.


Paper towels can do similar damage, too.


----------



## caseyf6

We have a cat who likes to bite on hard plastic-- an example would be the plastic loops around six-packs.  She will just bite and bite.  No chewing, just bite bite...

Our boy Jack loves the caps off water bottles.


----------



## Marie S

My 9 month old kitten Athena will eat anything she sees on the floor. That's why I'm afraid to let her out. I have to keep watch all the time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Marie S said:


> My 9 month old kitten Athena will eat anything she sees on the floor. That's why I'm afraid to let her out. I have to keep watch all the time.


If she's into simply gnawing, sometimes a small-size dog rawhide chew (softened in water/broth and zapped in microwave for 10-15 seconds) satisfies the chew craving. For some reason the Oriental-derived breeds (Siamese, Burmese, etc) seem more prone to pica-type behaviors such as "wool sucking" or eating inedibles. Those cats just need to be WATCHED and it turns owners into scrupulous house keepers. *s* I interviewed a vet for one of the books who sent me a picture of the contents removed in an emergency session from a Siamese cat's stomach. It included half a dozen hair "scrunchies," several rubber bands, baby bottle nipples, etc.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Amyshojai said:


> If she's into simply gnawing, sometimes a small-size dog rawhide chew (softened in water/broth and zapped in microwave for 10-15 seconds) satisfies the chew craving. For some reason the Oriental-derived breeds (Siamese, Burmese, etc) seem more prone to pica-type behaviors such as "wool sucking" or eating inedibles. Those cats just need to be WATCHED and it turns owners into scrupulous house keepers. *s* I interviewed a vet for one of the books who sent me a picture of the contents removed in an emergency session from a Siamese cat's stomach. It included half a dozen hair "scrunchies," several rubber bands, baby bottle nipples, etc.


Our Burmese cat Sura was an enthusiastic wool eater (a good thing we didn't have our sheep back then ). We acquired several holey garments before we learned to be super-careful about keeping them out of his reach. He'd make do with cotton at a pinch, but fortunately never took to anything like rubber!

He just grew out of the habit eventually, which was a relief all round.


----------



## SawyerKing

One of my cats once ate a long piece of dental floss. After googling a bit about what that could do to cats, we were terrified we'd lose her. 

But the floss eventually came out the other and, and thanks to Google we knew not to pull  and to cut the end off as it emerged so she wouldn't be able to reswallow it (now there is an image for you!), and the entire thing got out of her in a couple of days.

We stopped flossing after that.


----------



## Amyshojai

SawyerKing said:


> One of my cats once ate a long piece of dental floss. After googling a bit about what that could do to cats, we were terrified we'd lose her.
> 
> But the floss eventually came out the other and, and thanks to Google we knew not to pull and to cut the end off as it emerged so she wouldn't be able to reswallow it (now there is an image for you!), and the entire thing got out of her in a couple of days.
> 
> We stopped flossing after that.


OMG! Thank goodness you got the right info. Oftentimes, though, when cats swallow string (or thread WITH needle attached!) one end of the thread someone wraps around the base of the cat's tongue. If it's anchored on one end, the peristalsis of the intestines can make the situation lethal when the tissue almost "gathers" like pulling a thread in the hem of your clothing. *shudder* Glad that everything came out okay (literally!) but it's very often an emergency situation, according to the 70+ ER vets interviewed for my pet 1st aid book (it's not on kindle *s*).


----------



## Wingpeople

SawyerKing said:


> One of my cats once ate a long piece of dental floss. After googling a bit about what that could do to cats, we were terrified we'd lose her.
> 
> But the floss eventually came out the other and, and thanks to Google we knew not to pull and to cut the end off as it emerged so she wouldn't be able to reswallow it (now there is an image for you!), and the entire thing got out of her in a couple of days.
> 
> We stopped flossing after that.


This reminds me of an incident many years ago when our cat ate some tinsel off the Christmas tree -- but we didn't realize it at the time. When it did exit his body, we certainly knew what had happened. Our poor cat, however -- not the brightest animal we've ever known -- emerged from the litter box having discovered he had something unmentionable trailing behind him, attached with a sparkly "string."

What he lacked in intelligence, he made up for in raw speed. Somehow, we managed to grab him before he had run through _every _room in the house with his, er, _attachment_. We were able to snip off the tinsel, and he was a happy kitty again. However, the cleaning project he left us with was something I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## Marie S

Amyshojai said:


> If she's into simply gnawing, sometimes a small-size dog rawhide chew (softened in water/broth and zapped in microwave for 10-15 seconds) satisfies the chew craving. For some reason the Oriental-derived breeds (Siamese, Burmese, etc) seem more prone to pica-type behaviors such as "wool sucking" or eating inedibles. Those cats just need to be WATCHED and it turns owners into scrupulous house keepers. *s* I interviewed a vet for one of the books who sent me a picture of the contents removed in an emergency session from a Siamese cat's stomach. It included half a dozen hair "scrunchies," several rubber bands, baby bottle nipples, etc.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Marie S

Athena, almost an adult cat now. They grow so fast!


----------



## Amyshojai

Marie, Athena's eyes are gorgeous! Well, the whole kitty is gorgeous. *s*

I just posted a blog yesterday on ways cats show love (for Valentine's). http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/10/feline-friday-how-cats-show-love/

How do yours show love? What did I miss?


----------



## Marie S

Amyshojai said:


> Marie, Athena's eyes are gorgeous! Well, the whole kitty is gorgeous. *s*
> 
> I just posted a blog yesterday on ways cats show love (for Valentine's). http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/10/feline-friday-how-cats-show-love/
> 
> How do yours show love? What did I miss?


Great blog post! Athena does most of those things.


----------



## BTackitt

The kitten sometimes known as Jinx loves to stuff his nose up my nostril, or into my ear and purrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. the nostril thing does not go over well with me, and the ear canal thing tickles, but I usually just snuggle him and he's happy. 

Right now he is draped over my right shoulder, hind legs hanging down my back, front legs and head over to the front, just purring happily.


----------



## Amyshojai

"Nose stuffing behavior" (making a note) that's a new one for me! LOL! But sounds endearing.


----------



## BTackitt

He's snoring away atm on the couch, I can hear him from about 5 feet away.

today was an ear-canal stuffing day... 3 or 4 times and it's not even 1pm.. he pops on my shoulder, pushes the hair out of the way with his head, then shoves his nose in my ear to purr... 

It's a cooler day today, so my ear gets warm..but he's soo LOUD when he purrs anyway, and with him directing the purr right into my ear, I can barely hear myself think.


----------



## caseyf6

I've been MIA for a while, but we did have Jack thoroughly checked. His lungs look "leafy"-- all the little bronchii (sp?) showed up.  He's better now that it's a little cooler.  No meds right now; they caught him when it was a bad day but it isn't constant.

However, can anyone suggest some dry cat food?  UGH.  Jack can't have anything fishy or fish-flavored.  They were on IAMS multi cat and then we tried the IAMS weight control.  We have one skinny old boy and the other three don't need extra food.  The IAMS weight control made them all fat except our senior citizen.  Lol!  So we tried Authority-- looked like the ingredients were good and we can supplement the old guy with additional calories.  

Authority makes them all gassy and, well, watery.  UGH and YUCK.

Any suggestions?  Things to stay away from?  Help?


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, I like the ProPlan dry cat food because it's one of the highest protein foods. Often, it's not the food itself, though, but the CHANGE in the diet that causes the gas/different stool consistency/habits. Pet diets need to be changed quite gradually--try a 50/50 mix of old/new food for a week, then slowly increase the new food. Look on the ingredient list for the first several listed to be proteins, and try to avoid soy--that can prompt gas issues.


----------



## caseyf6

It was a fairly slow change; but once it went to all-new the results were gross.  Now slowly changing back  to the old stuff.  I'll leave them on this for a little while and then try again.  

Yuck. 

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## KateEllison

I love all these pictures/stories!

We have 2 kitties, Sansa (named for the character in Game of Thrones) and Gizmo. Sansa is a neurotic, female dilute calico and Giz is a fluffy, male, medium-haired orange tabby who is turning into a monster-sized animal (he's a good bit younger than Sansa but almost double her size already and still growing). We got Sansa from a friend, and Giz was adopted from Petsmart. They have the most hilariously opposite personalities... Sansa hides whenever anyone comes over, or watches suspiciously from the top of the stairs. She is afraid of EVERYTHING. Giz is a mingler, very friendly, and is almost never scared of anything.

Giz has something wrong with his vocal chords, so his meow is "rusty" if that makes sense and when he purrs it sounds like a trill. When they both curl up at the foot of our bed and purr at the same time, we can't sleep because of the noise.


----------



## Amyshojai

Kate, that's hilarious about the purrs. When we first got Seren, my husband wouldn't let her in the bedroom at night because she'd snuggle under his chin (awwwww...) and the purrs kept him awake.


----------



## JimC1946

Bob the beloved guard cat. He's in kitty heaven now, but he lives on in our hearts.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jim, that's a great picture! What a stunning cat, big guy--I wouldn't want to be a burglar.


----------



## JimC1946

Amyshojai said:


> Jim, that's a great picture! What a stunning cat, big guy--I wouldn't want to be a burglar.


Bob didn't miss many meals, that's for sure!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Kate, our Sura had a high decibel purr and a rusty miaow, too!

Jim, what a great picture of your big guy! He obviously took his job seriously.


----------



## caseyf6

Our girl Mancha, a dilute calico, has the weirdest purr.  When she gets excited and happy she makes almost a throat-clearing "heh, heh" sound.  If she's running or otherwise exerting herself, she doesn't make it so it's not quite wheezing-- it's ONLY when she purrs and is happy.


----------



## Amyshojai

As Seren-kitty has gotten older, her meow has turned to a "squeak" when she talks to us. It takes her a while to rev up that Siamese long-drawn-out meeeeroooo.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just a caution--with Easter on the horizon, beware of LILIES around pets!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/24/feline-friday-beware-easter-lillies/

Roses are edible, though 


Seren eating yellow roses by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Tippy

Love this thread and reading about everyone's cats.  The photos and videos are great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amyshojai

I just brought home some more roses from Sam's Club (great prices) and the cat stood next to me meowing, hoping I'd drop one as I put 'em in the vase. *s*


----------



## Casper Parks

Rescue cat named Pudding saves new owner's life hours after being adopted from a no killer shelter.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/46504285/ns/today-good_news/


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Finally, High Tech Kittens !!

http://www.kodak.com/ek/US/en/Home.htm?ClickID=dkomh22xwrcy0r0zobnhkrrcyr2ntbksbyyy


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Finally, High Tech Kittens !!
> 
> http://www.kodak.com/ek/US/en/Home.htm?ClickID=dkomh22xwrcy0r0zobnhkrrcyr2ntbksbyyy


Clicked on link, it took me to kodak home page.


----------



## Casper Parks

This one has been around for awhile, still funny...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Casper Parks said:


> Clicked on link, it took me to kodak home page.


Only worked on April Fools Day !!! giggle


----------



## Maud Muller

My husband and I are planning a two month long European Tour for next spring. Unfortunately we cannot take our beloved Moe and Bo along. We have a great live-in cat sitter, but I'm afraid the boys will forget us. Do cats have memories?


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, cats have memories. So glad you have a live in cat sitter. Here's what typically happens with kitties and absences. The cats "act out" (if they are going to angst) for about the first 7-10 days. It takes that long for them to adjust to the new routine (that is, being without you). 

When you return, it's not that they won't remember you but they will need to re-adjust to you being home once again. Since they've not been in contact for two months, you won't smell like them. It doesn't ALWAYS happen, for for a number of cats, a homecoming after an absence can result in some angst as they reestablish scent marks and routine.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

My 13 year old tabby called Zoe has just curled up into a ball on my freshly washed bedding . . .


----------



## Amyshojai

"Clean sheets are WARMMMMMMmmmmm but they don't smell enough like MMMMMEEEeeee," says Zoey. "I can fix that!"


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Newest arrival at the Lighthouse Ranch.....


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

What a little sweetie, NapCat! That fur looks sooo soft.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Here's a pic we took of one of our two Siberians, Sasha, with my wife holding him up (or trying to):


----------



## Amyshojai

NapCat, gorgeous little boy (?), what a sweetie. Love those orange guys and that's a lovely photo.

Michael, WOW, he's an armful indeed.


----------



## Wingpeople

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Here's a pic we took of one of our two Siberians, Sasha, with my wife holding him up (or trying to):


Holy moly -- that cat is enormous! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Wingpeople said:


> Holy moly -- that cat is enormous! How much does he weigh?


He's 20 lbs now, but still has another year before he's fully mature!


----------



## spotsmom

Now THAT is my kind of cat!!!  Send him on out here!!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Sasha is magnificent! I imagine if he sits on your lap you don't move in a hurry.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Sasha is magnificent! I imagine if he sits on your lap you don't move in a hurry.


Yeah, he's a giant purring paper weight! ;-)


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the big guys. Here's a Bengal from one of the shows I attended. The guy holding this cat wasn't a lightweight, either, so the scale isn't quite as impressive but the cat probably weighed 20+ pounds:


. by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yeah, that Bengal's a big 'un!!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Ooooh, I didn't know there was a cat thread here! The Bengal is really beautiful. Real men like cats!

I haven't had a cat in many years, because when I was single I lived in apartments that didn't allow them. Now I live in a townhouse that we own, so I can get a cat. What holds me back is that several years ago, when I was tested for pollen allergies, it came back negative for pollen but positive for cat dander "sensitivity." (I didn't have a cat, but they tested everything.) As I recall, the doctor said the sensitivity could blow into a full-blown allergy if I get a cat, then again it might not, but be forewarned. He showed me the slightly red area on my skin that came up from the cat dander swatch and it was barely anything. 

I was surprised by the results, because when I was a kid, I didn't sniffle or sneeze from the cats in our house. Nor did I have any symptoms when I lived with my own cat for a couple years. I gave her to my parents because I was moving to a big city, but when I visited the cat and slept there overnight, I still didn't have symptoms. Nor do my in-laws' cats cause any allergy symptoms for me. I've sometimes been there for several hours at a time. 

However, I haven't lived with a cat for fifteen years. The allergy test was about four years ago. So I'm afraid that if I get a cat, I might find out the hard way that the "sensitivity" gives me real symptoms at this point in my life. Then again, it could be that I'd be fine and I'll miss out on having a cat. I sometimes wish I'd never taken the test in the first place or that it had more definitive results. I distinctly remember the doctor saying it's not an allergy, it's a sensitivity. 

Does anyone have thoughts or feedback about this? thanks.


----------



## spotsmom

I don't think I'll be much help, but after seeing the picture of Sasha, the Siberian cat, I went online and researched the breed.  They are supposedly hypoallergenic (or however you spell the word that means they won't make you sneeze).  However, you must want a BIG cat!!!  I had never heard of a hypoallergenic cat before...

I say get the cat.  Isn't that what Claritin is for?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've had one or more cats around the house for almost 30 years. I've always had allergies/asthma, but as long as I didn't pet the cats for a while and then rub my eyes without washing my hands, I was fine. I started taking allergy immunization shots 15 or so years ago because of my pollen/mold allergies, and the cat protein problem pretty much went away also.

Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Siberians (from a reputable breeder, of course) are indeed quasi-hypoallergenic, as they have a great deal less of the protein in their saliva that's the cause of the allergies in us. 

We couldn't have cats, either, because our oldest son was very allergic to them (and dogs, as well). But we found out about Siberians, then went and spent some time with some at a local breeder's home, and he had no reaction. Four years after we got Sasha and his little (relatively speaking!) sister Nina, he's never had any reaction to them, even with them laying in his lap or bed or sticking his face in their fur.

The reason I call them "quasi" hypoallergenic is that there are cases where people still do have a reaction, although it tends to be much milder than normal. So you should spend some time with one (or more!) before you decide. 

Beyond the allergy aspect, they're awesome cats! Very loving and playful, and lots of fun. Just be prepared to deal with a lot of hair shedding, though! We read somewhere that they tend to shed twice a year. I agree: January through June, and July through December!


----------



## Amyshojai

My sister-in-law was always violently allergic to cats, but loved dogs. Then a year or so ago a stray kitty showed up--and she had NO reaction! Fell in love--now they have two cats.

You develop allergies by being exposed previously which sort of "primes" the immune system. So some people have cats for years and later develop symptoms, while others may find one special cat they can tolerate for whatever reason. Yes, they've run all sorts of tests and Siberians as a breed tend to produce less Fel D1 protein (in the saliva, skin secretions and urine) than other cats. A company called Alerca also has created a line of supposed "hypoallergenic" cats, a breeding program of domestic shorthair kitties they sell for high prices--believe me the cat/pet community is not fond of this company! More here: http://www.allerca.com/

As others have said, you can often manage cat allergies. Don't have the cat sleep with you and keep kitty out of the bedroom, to create a "sneeze free zone" for 8-10 hours a day. Wash your hands after petting. Reduce other allergens (some folks react to the litter dust too). A product called AllerpetC wiped on the cat's fur neutralizes the dander (there's a product for dogs called AllerpetD) or just wiping kitty off with a damp rag can help.

Yes, I know bunches about kitties/doggies *s*

My advice? Visit a shelter where there are cats to see if you have a reaction. Based on that, THEN you have better idea about adopting. Of course I hope you'll take the furry plunge!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Thanks for the feedback about allergies, techniques to manage them and the Siberian kittys. Who would guess a big 1970s-shag-rug of a cat is known _not_ to trigger allergies? It sounds like, in that case, it would be best to go through a breeder. I'd prefer to get a rescue cat...but not if it makes me sneeze all the time. Hmm.

Yeah I was thinking of volunteering at the local no-kill shelter, but they have a big wait list just to go to the orientation meetings.

When my in-laws go on vacation, I could volunteer to feed their kittys and spend lots of time with the cats. However, I wouldn't get the all-day exposure to really be sure.

Thanks for the replies. I really do miss having a cat. I just need a way to "test-drive" one. Just FYI, if I did have a cat and get allergies, I wouldn't dump it. I'd get meds or do something else.


----------



## spotsmom

That is a great suggestion re visiting a cat shelter and visiting with kitties for awhile.  Our local shelter has "visiting" rooms where you can take a cat and visit for awhile.  I would think after spending awhile in a room with a cat that you'd know.

Mike, I've been researching Siberians.  There are two breeders here in Oregon.  What super, super cats!!!  I'm a diehard rescue cat person, and there are some Siberian cat rescues though!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yes, we'd actually considered a rescue cat, but if I recall correctly there weren't any in our area. We also wanted two, and according to my wife (who had cats before - I grew up with dogs), sometimes adult cats don't get along so well. So, we decided to go with a pair of kittens from our local breeder. 

But absolutely check them out! They're big furry love balls, and gorgeous, too!



spotsmom said:


> That is a great suggestion re visiting a cat shelter and visiting with kitties for awhile. Our local shelter has "visiting" rooms where you can take a cat and visit for awhile. I would think after spending awhile in a room with a cat that you'd know.
> 
> Mike, I've been researching Siberians. There are two breeders here in Oregon. What super, super cats!!! I'm a diehard rescue cat person, and there are some Siberian cat rescues though!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Amyshojai said:


> My advice? Visit a shelter where there are cats to see if you have a reaction. Based on that, THEN you have better idea about adopting. Of course I hope you'll take the furry plunge!


That's good advice, but doesn't always give one an accurate picture. I volunteer at my local SPCA, and sometimes it gets so bad that I can't stay more than about 20 minutes in the cat rooms. Other times I have no problems at all. I've had 3 cats from the SPCA adopt me and none of them have triggered anything. But I can still get reactions when I go in.

I grew up with cats -- sometimes many cats. I went to work in the Arctic for about 7 years and had few dealings with any animals at all during that time. When I came home, my father's cat just threw me for a loop. If I touched her and brought my hands within about 6 inches of my eyes, you'd think I'd just watched a tear-jerker. When my father could no longer take care of the cat, she became my responsibility. It took about a year, but eventually I had no reaction to her whatsoever. After she died, my brother's cat came to visit for a few years and again I had no problems. Then I started volunteering.

So, yes, a good idea, but a positive reaction at a shelter doesn't necessarily mean you can't adapt to a cat.


----------



## Pawz4me

D.A. Boulter said:


> That's good advice, but doesn't always give one an accurate picture. I volunteer at my local SPCA, and sometimes it gets so bad that I can't stay more than about 20 minutes in the cat rooms. Other times I have no problems at all. . . .
> 
> So, yes, a good idea, but a positive reaction at a shelter doesn't necessarily mean you can't adapt to a cat.


I can tell a similar story -- I also volunteer with our local SPCA. You know the cat adoption centers in many Petsmarts? I help out with the cats there. It's a very small space and we can house as many as ten cats in it. And sometimes I react. I don't know if it's the sheer number of cats or the dust from the cat litter or both. But it's enough to sometimes overwhelm my immune system. At home with my two cats and two dogs I never have any problem. So I'm not sure that visiting a shelter is a reliable way to make a judgment Instead, I'd consider looking for pet rescue groups in your area who need foster homes. That's a great way to try out pet ownership w/o any risk. There are also many rescue groups that will do adoptions with a no-risk trial period to make sure it's a good fit. The trial period is typically two weeks, sometimes more.


----------



## Amyshojai

I love the "forest cat" breeds: Maine ****, Norwegian Forest Cat, Siberian...all big longhair teddy bears. *s* 

Re: the adopting cats together--very positive idea to get two kittens together and that way they attack each other instead of your ankles during kitten antics! There also are rescues, though, where bonded pairs/adults need homes and they often strive to keep them together.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

That Bengal cat must be named after Bengal tiger. These are very nice pictures. To me cats are favorite for women and dogs for men..lol


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> "...To me cats are favorite for women and dogs for men.."


Ahem!?


----------



## D.A. Boulter




----------



## Marie S

I love cats  That Bengal is gorgeous.

I would really recommend going to a rescue shelter. That's where I got my cat Athena from almost a year ago. That's her in my profile pic and she also has her own blog http://catgoddessathena.blogspot.co.uk/ 
She's just over a year old now. It was love at first sight for both of us.

My last cat Suzy passed away 14 years ago and I was so heartbroken that I just couldn't face getting another cat for many years. I also lived in a flat for quite a long time after that so it wasn't practical.

I love all animals but for me there is something extra special about cats.


----------



## Maud Muller

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Here's a pic we took of one of our two Siberians, Sasha, with my wife holding him up (or trying to):


Just saw that picture. What Amazing cats.


----------



## Amyshojai

Beautiful Siberian!


----------



## geniebeanie

Love this thread, I am a first time person adopted by a insane cat. Samwise was three months old when he adopted me. I hate to say,he was thrown out of a moving car with his brother Skyler. He is very nervous, dissapears when people come over and can freak out if the door bell rings, phone rings or any thing happens that he does not think should. With me he is very much the dictator such as he thinks I should wake up at 4am to have the honor of putting food in his bowl that is full. He begs for treats and if I do not get the hint, that is okay because he will drag the bag to me. My sister calls Sam Catdog. I love him but do not understand why he does stuff. The two of us are figuring it out together. 







Here he is in his favorite place when I am on the computer.


----------



## geniebeanie

One more of my catdog playing fetch. He loves to play this especially at 5am or anytime I try to sleep.


----------



## Amyshojai

Catdog...love it! You can find lots of answers to the cat stuff at my Friday blogs at amyshojai.com    Samwise sounds like a normal cat.


----------



## CatherineM

Cats are so cool and so many of them have it really, really rough.  It warms my heart to know that there are people like all of you out there.  Thanks!!!! On their behalf.

We have two rescues that we love!


----------



## spotsmom

Geniebeanie, what an adorable cat!!!

Haven't you learned yet that cats love obedient people?


----------



## Amyshojai

SpotsMom is exactly right. Cats train us very well...they know all the right furry buttons to push!


----------



## geniebeanie

Lol,Samwise is working very hard at my training.  He is now teaching me how to wake up before dawn and once I am up,then either ignores me or takes a nap.  Who can figure.  My sister gave me a magnet with a cat owners manual on it.  It tells me what I am up against. 
1. No one owns a cat,a cat owns you.
2. Please refer to 1. In case of any questions.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, and you REWARD him for waking you up by 1. filling the bowl 2. giving attention 3. something else he wants, LOL!


----------



## geniebeanie

For peace in the kingdom, his majesty must be obeyed.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Oh, I wish I knew how to insert a pic - I clicked on 'insert image' and it just gave me code.


----------



## geniebeanie

Question, I use Shutterfly,Photo shop and Snap fish.  Never had a problem posting pictures. All of a sudden instead of properties when I right click it  pops up  copy.  what do I do to post pictures  now?  Help please.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've had the same problem with Flickr, they've removed the BB code. *sigh* Even from my own images.


----------



## JRWoodward

This is Argent. She has flea allergy, was declawed by a previous owner and has "issues" with the litter box. Also, she gets in the engine compartments of our neighbors' cars and we don't see her until the Shelter calls. (Not an indoor/outdoor cat any more.) Active? One time the vet asked me if she had been lethargic lately, and I said, "I honestly don't know how I would tell." So lazy, I sometimes carry the food to her.








[/URL]

Argent used to belong to my step-children's stepmother. (Do the math.) The kids got to know her when they visited their Dad one summer. A couple of years later, the stepmother called and said, "We're moving and we can only take one animal. That will be the chihuahua. Do you want the cat?"
The children came to me and said, "Oh, please, please!" 
I said, "Sure, hey, why not?" smug and secure in the belief that no one was going to drive from Batesville AK to Tallahassee FL to deliver a cat. It turns out there's a website where people who are driving long distances for whatever reason offer to transport your animal. Who knew? (Busybodies! Their everywhere!) Argent arrived in the company of a woman going to Thanksgiving in Deerfield Beach.
Is that not the strangest way you can think of to get ahold of a cat?
She's one of our four cats. She pees on the kitchen counter sometimes and disappears for a couple of days now and then, but still, we do love her. She's very affectionate in a come-over-here-and-pet-me-because-I'm-not-coming-to-you sort of way. (Not like Cinders, who follows us relentlessly, constantly demanding chin-rub.) She coexists peacefully with all of God's creatures, because she climbs up highest thing she can find and ignores everything. She can sit in the exact same sport for ten hours, which is either Zen or some kind of neurological injury. 
(Her name, BTW, is Latin for "silver.")


----------



## William L.K.

My cat, Daisy, just gave birth to 4 beautiful kittens yesterday.
Watching her give birth was absolutely incredible. She knew exactly what to do and we just sat at a distance and watch nature do its thing. Truly remarkable!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Argent is lovely. So glad that she found you--and yes, I know folks that are part of that "pet underground railroad" that transports across the country.   Pet lovers are dedicated, indeed.

By the way, y'all can find lots of free cat behavior info over at the cats.about.com site (I used to write all the behavior content there). Good kitten are info there, too.


----------



## geniebeanie

Congrats on Daisy's kittens and Argent looks very content in your care.  All our fur babies want is love and security.  I try to keep my fur baby happy,fed and safe.  He is turning out to be a one person cat.  I got a package from Amazon today,as soon as the Upps Man came in the door,Sam booked through the trailer like his life depended on it.  He did have a lot of fun playing with the box,after I took out the books. More or less he played with,on and in the box for hours.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats love boxes! Also paper bags. My Seren used to love to chase a Ping Pong ball around the empty bathtub (kept me from having to fish it out from under furniture). I call such cat toys "cheap thrills."


----------



## BTackitt

our cat (whom I secretly call Noxious Fumes) is in heaven-on-earth right now. delivery van came yesterday, and I've been unpacking family treasures for about 10 hours. LOTS of empty boxes. Jinx goes from one box to another, stays in each about 5 minutes.


----------



## Casper Parks

Lot of cute kitties.


----------



## JRWoodward

Argent and Cinders cringing in terror at the vet's.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww....

My Seren-kitty does much better at the vet when I use the cat's Thundershirt, it relieves stress.

amy


----------



## JRWoodward

It works on some dogs. I've never had any luck with it on a cat.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

We now have 3, all adopted. The oldest is Dakota, a 1 year old tuxedo. He was 7 months old when we adopted him. 

Yesterday, we adopted two 11 week old kittens. They are brother & sister and named them Phineas (white) & Isabella (calico).

Phineas is quite the little adventurer.  Isabella is more timid. Both very adorbs, and we are getting purrs when we hold them.

Tips on best way to get them used to each other? The kittens, for the most part, have been restricted to the office. We carried Dakota in when he got curious, and of course hissed when they got close. Kept that intro brief. This morning, we locked Dakota in our bedroom and let the kittens come explore. This afternoon, while Dakota was minding his own business in the living room with me, DH let the kitties roam. When Dakota saw them, he stared for a while, and then crept up the hallway to where they were and hissed a bit more. He hasn't been aggressive. Are we doing it right? Something else to do instead or as well?


----------



## geniebeanie

Poor Kitties,brings bck Samwise in April when he got nudered.  He ws in his ct carrier entered the vet's office and in a few seconds had every cat in there crying,  It was heart breaking.  So hard to leave him there,even though I knew he was fine.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

It sounds like you're doing everything right, Liz! When we got our second cat, we kept her in the office for a couple days, but fed them on opposite sides of the door, and for the first few times, brought her out in her carrier so our other cat could look at her. There was definitely still some hissing at first, but they get along pretty well now.

My two kitties are SO spoiled. Here's a picture of them:










I got them that cat tree specifically so they could look out their window, and they seemed very appreciative. The little torti is Brilly (she's around 2) and the big white one is Avery (she's around 6). I think I've posted pictures of Avery before, but we've only had Brilly since November. We're trying to get Avery to lose weight, so we bought one of these:









Amazon

Brillig loved it, but Avery couldn't bring herself to eat off the floor like an animal. Then, we got a small ant problem, so the ball is out of the picture for now. Last week, I ordered them this interactive feeder:









Aikiou

It hasn't arrived yet, but we'll see how they like it! Lastly, I'm also considering getting them a fountain:









Amazon

Avery loooves drinking out of sinks, so I think she would like this. Anyway, Avery is trying to get settled on my lap, and I don't think she appreciates all the typing, so I better pet her.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

We have the Aikiou. Dakota does like fishing around for his treats.  A friend gave us the Petsmate fountain. Dakota drinks much more water with it. He comes running when we use the fridge door water/ice dispenser, so we think he prefers cool water.

Should we get a second fountain now that we have additional kitties? Or will they share it once the kittens have free reign in the house?


----------



## Amyshojai

I've a bunch of articles on cat introduction how-to here:

http://cats.about.com/od/Introducing-Cats/Introducing-Cats-To-Their-New-Family.htm

The "kitten book" (in my siggy) has lots more info, of course--as does the Competability book on cat behavior. *s*


----------



## geniebeanie

I will have to look into the interactive feeder and the fountain.  Samwise is fascinated with all kinds of water.  He has one water bowl I had to put away,it had a container you filled and it would flow down to the dish .  He took delight in flipping it over.  Then he would be delight in getting me to fill it again for him to spill.  I want to get Samwise that interactive toy that makes them think they are chasing mice.  I have seen it in a couple of catalogs.  Does anyone have it for their cats and do they like it?


----------



## Amyshojai

Get him a Zoomba.    I've seen cats love to chase around those auto-vacuum cleaners and even ride on them, LOL!

My cat Seren loves her DrinkWell fountain. She also enjoys chasing laser lights.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

The Aikiou just arrived, so I set it up. As I thought, Brillig started enjoying it right away. Avery investigated it, but didn't seem very interested. I expect to hear some complaining from her later.


----------



## spotsmom

I have a sick kitty (please cross your paws that it's not lymphoma) who is being very picky about eating.  And we need him to eat A LOT.  Anyone have any suggestions of things cats can't resist (have tried tuna and salmon).  In addition to trying to get him to eat, I'm also trying to get pills down him.  He figured out Pill Pockets after the 2nd one, and attempts to disguise them in tuna, salmon, butter and peanut butter have not worked).  Am not thrilled at jamming pills down his throat (although he's being very, very good with whatever indignities we are subjecting him too.  He's an expert at holding on to, and then surreptitiously spitting out, pills given to him via a pill gun.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Amyshojai said:


> I've a bunch of articles on cat introduction how-to here:
> 
> http://cats.about.com/od/Introducing-Cats/Introducing-Cats-To-Their-New-Family.htm
> 
> The "kitten book" (in my siggy) has lots more info, of course--as does the Competability book on cat behavior. *s*


I bought your kitten book yesterday!  I'll take a look at the site as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Liz, so glad you got the book, thanks--hope it answers all your questions!

Spotsmom, scary about your kitty. Here's the deal with getting cats to eat. Try making the food soft (run regular food through blender with low-salt broth), and making it warm. The warmth unlocks odor and cats won't eat if they don't smell the food.

Also, offer TINY amounts at a time, on the end of your finger or a spoon, and offer several times a day. Don't leave food out all the time--that can "wear out" the hunger signals in the kitty brain. Often just stroking the back of the cat's neck while he eats can stimulate them to eat. 

My cat loves Philly cream cheese. Many cats adore smoked turkey sandwich meat. Good luck with this...paws crossed for your kitty's good diagnosis!


----------



## JRWoodward

Binksy, one our outside cats, turns up her nose a generic canned cat food. Well, sorry, Your Highness, but that's all I can aford this week. My wife wanted me to try feeding you dry. Do you think you would be happier with dry? No? Then eat ClearValue.
All that said, I've cared for at least twenty cats, and this is the first time one of them has EVER been "finicky."
It thought that was an urban myth.


----------



## spotsmom

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Liz, so glad you got the book, thanks--hope it answers all your questions!
> 
> Spotsmom, scary about your kitty. Here's the deal with getting cats to eat. Try making the food soft (run regular food through blender with low-salt broth), and making it warm. The warmth unlocks odor and cats won't eat if they don't smell the food.
> 
> Also, offer TINY amounts at a time, on the end of your finger or a spoon, and offer several times a day. Don't leave food out all the time--that can "wear out" the hunger signals in the kitty brain. Often just stroking the back of the cat's neck while he eats can stimulate them to eat.
> 
> My cat loves Philly cream cheese. Many cats adore smoked turkey sandwich meat. Good luck with this...paws crossed for your kitty's good diagnosis!


Thanks. I went out and bought a piece of fresh baked chicken and offered him a tiny taste. He smells it and pushes it around the bowl, but no go. So i got him a can of ridiculously priced chicken flavored food in broth. Drank the broth and just a little of the food.

I have been feeding him on a spoon and it seems to help get a little bit down him.


----------



## Amyshojai

The problem with sick kitties is they lose their appetite, one of the first signs of illness. It can be really tough to get them to eat.

FWIW, a "side effect" of valium is that it increases appetite....small amounts that don't sedate, that is. Of course, there are other concerns with valium, too. *sigh*


----------



## spotsmom

We've had him on antibiotics and prednisone for 12 days now.  His fever is gone, and his appetite came back for a few days, but has gone again.


----------



## geniebeanie

I have seen videos on utube of vaccume  riding cats but when I turn mine on,Sam can not get out of the room fast enough.  He is also afraid of my shark sweeper vac.  I think it is the noise.  Right now his highness is napping on the couch.  Sorry to hear your cat is sick,hope he is well and eating soon.  I went to pet smart today and got his treats (Party Mix) and a cat Genie refill.  I was telling the casheir how Samwise chewed off the paw of his stuffed rat.  Thank God I was home,had to take the felt out of his throat because he was chocking. It was very scared.  Also I found out today not to give a cat or dog raisins or grapes today.  It can cause kidney failure.  Though I would share that.  I have given grapes to Sam to play with,no more of that.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, so glad you were there to get Samwise help in time!

Yes, grapes and raisins affect some pets--they still don't know why, or what dogs are most at risk, so it's best to avoid them altogether.


----------



## CatherineM

What is the best kitty toy EVER?

I'm trying to ignore the sick kitty posts because they are sad.  Sometimes kitties die and there is no sense or fairness to it at ALL!

The best kitty toy I've ever seen is a wire with cardboard attached to it.

Anyone??


----------



## geniebeanie

So far, Sam's favorite toy is his round ball game.  It has a ball in a groove that he hits and it rolls around untill he swipes it again.  He loves it.  He also loves playing in and with a toilet paper roll out of the trash,a empty paper bag and his personal favorite a cardboard box.  I do not have the heart to dispose of his treasure.  He is possessive of the box.  I bought him the cutest cat bed at the Christmas Tree Store,except for kneeling it a couple of times,he acts like it s not there.  He has a squeaky frog that scared him,a frog that crinkles he backed away from it,a ball with a toy rat inside,he lloves it.  His favorite small toys are the ball he plays fetch with and his toy bug he curls up with to sleep.  At night he loves to curl up on a thick towel.


----------



## Amyshojai

Seren has always loved "Da Bird" -- a fishing pole lure toy with a feather that spins and whirls. She also likes PingPong in the empty bathtub.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

CatherineM said:


> What is the best kitty toy EVER?
> 
> I'm trying to ignore the sick kitty posts because they are sad. Sometimes kitties die and there is no sense or fairness to it at ALL!
> 
> The best kitty toy I've ever seen is a wire with cardboard attached to it.
> 
> Anyone??


Also known as 'Cat Dancer'. Some cats just love it, others ignore it. Mine have tended to love it.






Above are NOT my cats. Just a video I found.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

D.A. Boulter said:


> Also known as 'Cat Dancer'. Some cats just love it, others ignore it. Mine have tended to love it.


Friends from the US brought our boys a Cat Dancer before they were available here. They explained that some of their cats loved it, others not at all. Kimi adored it, Sura didn't see the point. But the wise friends had also brought a felt mouse that Sura immediately claimed as his own (and Kimi ignored). While Sura snuggled his felt mouse, Kimi practised back-flips and double somersaults with the cat dancer.


----------



## geniebeanie

Samwise found a new toy today lol,he has for the last hour been entertaining himself with the mouse on my lap top.  He has seen it for a year.  Last night I used it while my iPad was charging.  Now He thinks it is the coolest think.  I wonder what goes on in their minds.  Probably world domination.


----------



## Amyshojai

World domination, of course! That and the legalization of catnip. *s*


----------



## geniebeanie

God help us if they ever get started using the Internet,Samwise loves to sit on the laptop keys when I use mine.  He is also known to walk across the keys and lose my Internet page.  At least he is not into catnip,addicted to Party Mix Treats.


----------



## Amyshojai

You mean, Samwise doesn't have his own "paw-top" komputer?    Seren-kitty is my in-house editor. Nothing leaves my office without her paw-stamp of approval (or a hairball...everyone's a critic!)


----------



## geniebeanie

Do you think I should start training Sam on the computer.?  He loves to lay on the keyboard,and plays with the mouse,I would never get on.  Today the little stinker took a three hour nap on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Amyshojai

geniebeanie said:


> Do you think I should start training Sam on the computer.? He loves to lay on the keyboard,and plays with the mouse,I would never get on. Today the little stinker took a three hour nap on my Kindle Fire.


Ha! Well, they know make keyboard protectors so cats can lounge across them but not disrupted/type/erase your work. There also are "cat aps" for tablets for bugs and such things for the cat to chase/play.

I go for the cheap thrills with Seren, though--wadded up paper, empty bags. She's easy to please, thank goodness.


----------



## geniebeanie

Sam has a lot of games on my iPad his favorite is one where he chases a mouse and it gets caught in a mousetrap.  He jumps every time the mouse gets caught.


----------



## O_o

This is what my cat does virtually every time I sit down to write 

There's a keyboard under there somewhere!

Usually the only way to move him is ham which, of course, is what he wanted all along


----------



## JRWoodward

My two little rascals have coped very well with the addition of our rescue Boston terrier. They make her feel welcome by ignoring her and stealing her food. Cinders sniffs her breath (I swear!) to see if she is getting any treats the cats don't have.


----------



## geniebeanie

I am not so sure that Sam would be so nice about a addition.  I babysat my friends two birds because she had a emergency and had to go out of town.    I had to put them in my office with the door close.  Sam sat outside the door crying and trying to open the door to get inside.  It was a relief when Tara picked them up.


----------



## Amyshojai

My 16-year-old Seren-kitty has the sneezies. She's never had this before. Started last week with a tiny "achoo" here and there, and progressed to half a dozen in a row several times a day earlier this week. She had just a tiny bit of clear tears in one eye, but no nasal discharge...until late yesterday. *sigh* Noticed it only because she'd been napping on her side, so the drainage was on that side. 

Anyone else's pets having issues with ragweed this year? That's all I can think; I've heard from several colleagues that their pets and clients also have issues. I had planned to take her to the vet until it seemed to get better the last 3 days. Now of course it's the weekend. She feels fine otherwise, plays, grooms, eats, terrorizes the Magical-Dawg. Just would prefer not to put her through the stress of a vet visit if it clears up with a good rain washing away the pollens/dust.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My kitties haven't been sneezing, but I sure have! This past week has just been awful for allergies. Hope Seren feels better soon!


----------



## Pawz4me

One of my dogs has a ragweed allergy.  Or at least I'm pretty sure that's what it is.  Too coincidental to not be.  But we're not quite into ragweed season here yet.  We're another week or two away from it, I think.  The weather here this summer has been unusually wet and cool, so I'm hoping that will have hurt the ragweed.  Please!


----------



## geniebeanie

Love your cat on the computer.  No only time I saw Sam sneeze is when he stuck his naughty head in the flour when I was baking bread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, Seren's sneezing comes and goes. Today it's gone but who knows by this evening?


----------



## geniebeanie

I finally got Sam the CAT's Meow.  He loved it and played with it all night.  He was so tired from playing he fell asleep around eleven oclock and woke up around six this morning.  It is a electronic toy that goes around and changes direction every few seconds.  It has a wand that revolves with a attachment.  Cat chases it and gets a nice workout.  Stucess,he loves it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just looked it up...what a great idea, looks like terrific fun.


----------



## CatherineM

We fed a stray that wound up getting hit.  He was too cool.  We buried him.
Then, my boyfriend informed me that he had a kitten at his shop (in the woods).  We found a home for her.  

These cats affect my truck-driving man of all men like you can not believe.  It's really cute.


----------



## AngryGames

Yay I'm the old cat lady and I found a new place full of old cat ladies like me!










hmph










grrrr no wonder I never get anything done...


----------



## Amyshojai

Sweet!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The kitties seem to have adjusted to each other. They all play together, although Dakota is still a bit rough at times. Speaking of, Dakota has really bulked up these past few weeks. I don't think he is eating any more than he did before we brought the kittens home. The first few days we did catch him eating the Kitten Chow, and the kittens were eating his Blue Indoor Health. So we transitioned the kittens to the Blue, which was pretty close in the Guaranteed Analysis numbers. We read DH says he heard that alpha cats will bulk up to show dominance. I can't find this anywhere.


----------



## Amyshojai

Uhm...no, cats don't "bulk up" to show dominance.    But eating kitten food sure can pack on the pounds! It's much higher in calories than an adult ration.

In the cat world, health confident cats ALL think they are King (or Queen). It's a very fluid dynamic, and not one that resembles a "leader of the pack" mentality that folks tend to think of with dogs (although that's not exactly right, either    )

Glad they're getting along better!


----------



## geniebeanie

Lol Sammy knows he is a king,naughty cat spilled my ice tea on the counter,looked annoyed whe I cleaned it up.
He wanted to lie on the counter and I guess I was not fast enough.  Thank God he missed my iPod.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Three new arrivals at the Lighthouse Ranch have discovered their legs !! 
Exhausted after playing in tall weeds, (hence the "freckles") they were asleep shortly after this photo was taken.


----------



## Amyshojai

SWEET!


----------



## Pawz4me

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> We read DH says he heard that alpha cats will bulk up to show dominance. I can't find this anywhere.


Is it possible your DH read that cats who are feeling threatened or angry will puff up? The fur on their bodies and tails stands up so they look significantly bigger than normal. But as soon as they feel more relaxed their fur kind of de-puffs and they look normal again. Like I said, that's a threatened/angry thing, not related to dominance.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Pawz4me said:


> Is it possible your DH read that cats who are feeling threatened or angry will puff up? The fur on their bodies and tails stands up so they look significantly bigger than normal. But as soon as they feel more relaxed their fur kind of de-puffs and they look normal again. Like I said, that's a threatened/angry thing, not related to dominance.


Sadly no. This isn't that, but we often see that with the babies. Though not as often as that first week.  We're beginning to think that Dakota was always this big and this is just a new perspective with the babies. Before we got the kittens we had been lamenting that Dakota was too big to sleep between our pillows. He just seems to have gotten noticable bigger in that last month. Need to look at older photos and see if we can tell a difference.


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Three new arrivals at the Lighthouse Ranch have discovered their legs !!
> Exhausted after playing in tall weeds, (hence the "freckles") they were asleep shortly after this photo was taken.


Soooo Cute...


----------



## geniebeanie

Oh how precious,they have such intellengence in their eyes.    I wish I was there to play with them.


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat said:


> Three new arrivals at the Lighthouse Ranch have discovered their legs !!
> Exhausted after playing in tall weeds, (hence the "freckles") they were asleep shortly after this photo was taken.


Very, very cute! Are they PenQuin's kids? They don't look like him!


----------



## Deni

I love cats. I would loive to have several and be a real crazy cat lady, but practicality says I can only have one, although he's so loaded with personality that he counts for at least three. 

He's a ginger cat called Lucky.


----------



## Amyshojai

My husband keeps me from over-doing the pet luv. We have the space, but not the time, and I certainly could become overwhelmed. The old-lady cat Seren (16) and seven year old dog are more than a handful as it is! But dang, those are cute babies.


----------



## geniebeanie

I would love more,but Sam is my one cat.  He is well taking  care of,up to date with his shots.  He is nutured and very full of life.  I am physically disabled and he is a full time job.  Love him so much but do not know if I could keep up with two.


----------



## spotsmom

Can anyone comment on the personality traits of a Maine **** Cat?  I am looking for a cat that:

lies/sleeps on his back with his paws in the air
rarely meows, but if he does it is very quiet
smart
has no truck with dogs  
about 15 lbs.
very affectionate
long haired
swats at people when they walk by

Tall order, I know, but I've been told that **** Cats are like this.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Spotsmom, 

What you describe COULD be any cat. These are not breed-specific personalities (although the Chartreux is know for his very quiet voice).

Big cats are more likely to sleep on their back, I suspect, due to the ability to balance. Maine **** cats are BIG....the girls typically weigh 18 pounds, the boys can go over 20 pounds, so that's a bigger cat than you want. They are "easy care longhair" though.

You can control choosing a cat by size and hair coat, but the other things are pretty random--and you'd do best to adopt an adult cat with fully developed personality that you can see. Kitten personality changes between about four months when they all love everyone! to 12-18 months when they may no longer want to lap sit/snuggle, and changes again in relation to other pets between 2-4 years of age. 

Good luck!


----------



## geniebeanie

That must be one amazing cat.  I use to baby sit for a lady who had a very large cat.  Do not know what it weight but Tiny was the size of a large puppy.  She was very sweet and loving.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Obviously, we take our naps very seriously at The Lighthouse Ranch.

Here are two of our new arrivals in advanced "NapCat Training". giggle


----------



## Isabel Dare

Man. That is a picture that could go straight to CuteOverload. How adorable can you get!


----------



## Amyshojai

SQUEEE!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Amyshojai

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## spotsmom

After losing Max Cat 10 weeks ago, I have finally found the kitty to crawl into my heart again.  I drove 3-1/2 hours to find him up in the Portland area.  Petfinder.com ROCKS when you are looking for a particular kind of cat.  I had been looking at our 2 local shelters for a few weeks to no avail.

Now, if he can just ignore the dog door...


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations and lucky cat.  But where are the pictures?


----------



## spotsmom

I have forgotten how to post photos, as I thought I heard photobucket was no longer an option.

And I refuse to replace Max with another avatar!

He came from the shelter with Soft Claws (nail cap).  Anyone have any comments/suggestions about them?


----------



## Amyshojai

ConCATSulations! What's his name?

SoftPaws are a great option for helping to protect your furniture and allowing the kitty to keep his claws. I'd still recommend providing lots of legal scratch options, of course, cuz he will still want to scratch/mark. *s*


----------



## spotsmom

His name is Marco Polo because he's quite the explorer.  

He's been here 4 days and hasn't purred yet. Anybody ever had a cat that didn't purr?  He is getting more relaxed every day. In my lap for the first time today.


----------



## loonlover

I've had a couple of cats that didn't purr.  The last one that didn't was always skittish, although she would spend time in my lap as long as none of the other animals bothered her.  She also liked to go to bed with me, but always had to be let out of the bedroom before intinst came to bed.  She'd position herself so I could reach out and touch her, but wouldn't actually ever be touching me.  

The other one that didn't purr was a calico who loved to be in my lap.  She just never purred.


----------



## spotsmom

Glad to hear that, LL.  He can meow ok, though he doesn't do it very often (which is quite ok with us).

Now that he's been here a few days, he's turning into a bit of a hellion!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the name! Purrs serve a number of functions--sometimes they're used to show deference to other cats/people ("you're in charge, I'm no threat") while other times it's a self-comfort/self-calming function. Every cat is different. I think of purrs as a cat smile (as in people a smile can mean many things...and not everyone smiles!).


----------



## Casper Parks

Surfing the internet and found this recent news story. It breaks my heart...

Watch news story at NBC 26: http://www.jrn.com/nbc26/news/Oshkosh-Area-Humane-Society-229398341.html



> NBC 26: Too Many Cats at the Oshkosh Area Humane Society
> 
> OSHKOSH, Wis.- The Oshkosh Area Humane Society is facing an overpopulation problem after they're flooded with cat surrenders. They've taken in more cats than they can hold and because they're a no kill shelter they're running out of room for the animals, now they're asking for the public's help.
> 
> The shelter can comfortably hold 150 cats, right now they're quickly approaching almost 300 and if numbers continue to rise they may have to start turning animals away.
> 
> Cages are in every room and line the hallways, all filled with cats. It's a sight John Matschi and his two daughters aren't used to, they come to the Oshkosh Area Humane Society almost ever week to play with the cats. Matschi says at a time like this that's especially important.
> 
> "They do suffer from anxiety and they just want love," said Matschi.
> 
> The shelter is housing close to 300 cats and most of them are kittens.
> 
> "We are limiting now as far as like the people who want to surrender we're actually putting them on a waiting list," said Oshkosh Area Humane Society Executive Director, Joni Geiger.
> 
> A bunny was even moved to the floor so his cage could be used for a cat as the shelter struggles to keep up.
> 
> "Animals have needs and we try very hard to meet those needs and they need to be able to stretch and move and exercise and do things that cats need to do," said Geiger.
> 
> Space just isn't available though and cats keep coming in.
> 
> "We need help. We need people to come in and adopt and if they can't adopt we need people to be willing to be foster homes," said Geiger.
> 
> It's a need growing stronger every day as more and more animals are looking for a place to call home.
> 
> The shelter has never had to turn an animal away before, but if they don't find homes for more cats soon that could be a very real possibility.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

I luv them too. In fact have two tats of cats.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Casper Parks said:


> Surfing the internet and found this recent news story. It breaks my heart...
> 
> Watch news story at NBC 26: http://www.jrn.com/nbc26/news/Oshkosh-Area-Humane-Society-229398341.html


OH, that's so, so sad! That is a heartbreaker - they're doing the right thing by being a no-kill shelter...and no one's adopting? I hope a lot of people hear about it and head on over.

Back in June I was feeling really lonely, so I started going to a nearby pet store (Pet Smart), and they have a little nook where a local rescue/foster group shows the cats available for adoption. While the kids and their parents were going nuts over the kittens (6 months old and bundle of unending energy ), I was attracted to the adults. And one cat in particular, a juvenile. 16 months old.

The people there said he was just very nervous in front of a lot of people...and yes, of course I adopted him!  Have to dig out the digital camera with the pics I've taken of him - Oreo - a black and white cat who is an absolute love! Purrs all the time, loves to snuggle and cuddle.

I know this is a cat thread, but even my sweet old Sammy (my avatar) I always referred to as a "putty-cat" dog.  Alaskan Malamutes are like cats in that they lick to clean themselves. Sammy did that all the time, curled into a ball to go to sleep, and "purred" in his own special way.  So I say he's a big honorary cat!  Anyway, I have find the pic of him & then I'll post it here.

I love this thread! (Being a cat lover from when I was a little girl, I'm just coming full circle now.)


----------



## Amyshojai

Nancy, con-CATS-ulations! Always love to hear the "gotcha-day" stories.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Amyshojai said:


> Nancy, con-CATS-ulations! Always love to hear the "gotcha-day" stories.


----------



## spotsmom

Here is a photo of Marco Polo. Stressed, isn't he?


----------



## Amyshojai

What  handsome cat!


----------



## Blerch

My cats are a trip...

One is orange and white, and he's the most gentle cat you'll ever meet. He's never clawed or anything to anyone (except to my dog to keep him in line). You can pet and do anything to him, and he never protests. But, he's such a glutton; can't leave anything on the counter or table unattended or he's on it.

My gray/black cat is the tiniest cat. She's so short. She self entertains; she chases shadows and sometimes nothing at all. She runs about the house trilling (she learned to talk from the birds chirping outside) and drives the orange cat and the dog crazy. She's a master manipulator, and sends the other two into fits by stalking them around corners, and working into places they can't get.

Never a dull moment in my house...


----------



## Nancy Beck

spotsmom said:


> Here is a photo of Marco Polo. Stressed, isn't he?


Ha, ha! I should be so lucky.  Reminds me of my cat, Oreo. Sweet and snuggly.

Have to remember to dig out a pic and post it here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Amyshojai

Love it NapCat!


----------



## spotsmom

Three weeks removed from the shelter, Marco has discovered milk jug rings and paper bags.  Good to see him more comfortable.  BUT, he will sit for an hour in Hank's lap but won't sit in mine at all.  Using up all of my patience on that one.


----------



## Amyshojai

spotsmom said:


> Three weeks removed from the shelter, Marco has discovered milk jug rings and paper bags. Good to see him more comfortable. BUT, he will sit for an hour in Hank's lap but won't sit in mine at all. Using up all of my patience on that one.


Hmnn. Could be any number of things. Body temp differences, cologne (or lack thereof), body conformation. Maybe YOU should be the only one that has the milk jug rings! (bribes are legal with cats...)


----------



## spotsmom

Hank does absolutely nothing to encourage Marco's behavior.  I'm the one who plays with Marco, feed him, etc.

First cat I've ever had that didn't take to me immediately.  My feelings are hurt!


----------



## Amyshojai

Aha!!! THAT'S why!

Ever wonder why in a room filled with cat lovers, the little cat goes to the only one who is allergic and trying to avoid him? No, it's not cuz kitty is contrary or thumbing his furry nose. It's because it's on the CAT'S terms.

Try ignoring the cat, avoid making eye contact, NOT touching him. Let Marco control the interaction. Staring at a cat or hands always touching can be intimidating. I'm sure he loves you, too...but it's sort of like a little kid hiding from Great Aunt Gretchen who always pinches his cheeks.


----------



## Nancy Beck

A little upstream I said I'd have to find a picture of my sweetie, Oreo.

Here he is, stuffing himself in a shoebox (he loves to play with boxes and sometimes sleep in them!).


----------



## Amyshojai

Sweet. Funny how cats love boxes. Even the big ones, lions enjoy them.


----------



## Casper Parks

Nancy Beck said:


> A little upstream I said I'd have to find a picture of my sweetie, Oreo.
> 
> Here he is, stuffing himself in a shoebox (he loves to play with boxes and sometimes sleep in them!).


Looks like a bundle of joy!


----------



## spotsmom

Amyshojai said:


> Try ignoring the cat, avoid making eye contact, NOT touching him. Let Marco control the interaction. Staring at a cat or hands always touching can be intimidating. I'm sure he loves you, too...but it's sort of like a little kid hiding from Great Aunt Gretchen who always pinches his cheeks.


You mean I shouldn't feed him and say "Quid Pro Quo"??


----------



## Nancy Beck

Casper Parks said:


> Looks like a bundle of joy!


He is!  He's a great companion, purrs a lot, and loves to snuggle. In fact, as I'm typing this at home, he's scrunched up against me, taking a snooze.


----------



## Amyshojai

spotsmom said:


> You mean I shouldn't feed him and say "Quid Pro Quo"??


ROTFL!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

spotsmom said:


> You mean I shouldn't feed him and say "Quid Pro Quo"??


You _want_ him to present you with a dead mouse for your dining pleasure?


----------



## spotsmom

D.A. Boulter said:


> You _want_ him to present you with a dead mouse for your dining pleasure?


I thought about that after I posted!


----------



## geoffthomas

My daughter's cat died several months ago of old age. We went to the shelter and found these two calico cats (not yet a year old) and adopted both of them. We are pretty sure that they are sisters.


----------



## Amyshojai

They are lovely cats! So glad you got them together. Bonded pairs do much better together.


----------



## spotsmom

Geoff, those are SO cute!  Here's to years and years of enjoyment!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Paws -- and jaws -- of DEATH ... well, maybe tomorrow.






I can just hear the cat thinking: Go pick on someone your own size ... or: They're not paying me enough.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Casper Parks

Here is a link to a series of images from Cat Heaven Island...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/22/cat-heaven-island_n_4324867.html

Video from Thai News about Cat Island in Japan By ThaiTV3


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, I've seen the Cat Heaven videos. Here's a fun one:


----------



## Casper Parks

A Cat's Guide To Taking Care Of Your Human


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, somebody just shared this in our Cat Writers page, LOL! And...I have to say, the lightweight litter is great.


----------



## spotsmom

So, Marco Polo (after 7 weeks) still seems to choose Hank over me.  I found a 6 mo old Maine **** mix with extra toes!  Brought her home today, and she is in the bathroom getting settled down.  What a little cutie pie!  Quid pro quo, Marco!


----------



## Nancy Beck

spotsmom said:


> So, Marco Polo (after 7 weeks) still seems to choose Hank over me. I found a 6 mo old Maine **** mix with extra toes! Brought her home today, and she is in the bathroom getting settled down. What a little cutie pie! Quid pro quo, Marco!


Haha!  Don't forget to post a picture of your newest one.

What's her name?


----------



## spotsmom

She doesn't have a name yet.  I am going to ask the NapCat to post a couple of photos of her as I don't seem to be able to post them in a small format.

The great news is that Marco Polo has been a perfect gentleman to her.  Never a single hiss.  Lets her eat from his bowl and everything.  Whew!  As you know, that is not always the case.

Once you see them, I'm looking for a name!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> She doesn't have a name yet. I am going to ask the NapCat to post a couple of photos of her as I don't seem to be able to post them in a small format.
> 
> The great news is that Marco Polo has been a perfect gentleman to her. Never a single hiss. Lets her eat from his bowl and everything. Whew! As you know, that is not always the case.
> 
> Once you see them, I'm looking for a name!!!


Name This Kitty !!


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwww....look at those big feet and all the toes. I once knew a cat named Sixpack because of 6 toes.

I also know a show cat named Q-T-Pie. *s*

How about Sugar? she's so sweet?


----------



## crebel

Her name could be Polly because she is polydactyl!  I had a male Maine **** mix with the extra toes.  His name was Dac.


----------



## spotsmom

A friend of mine suggested "Thumper".  I liked it, but couldn't see her running around with a name like that at age 12.


----------



## Amyshojai

How about Mittens?


----------



## geniebeanie

She looks like a feline princess.  Princess seems perfect for her.


----------



## spotsmom

THE CAT HAS BEEN NAMED!!!

I rec'd a lot of suggestions and though many of them fit we decided (since she has "catchers' mitts'" for paws) to call her (drum roll):

YOGI BEAR PAW  (even though Yogi Berra was an, ahem, Yankee).  But since Jacoby has defected, maybe it's appropriate.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> THE CAT HAS BEEN NAMED!!!
> 
> I rec'd a lot of suggestions and though many of them fit we decided (since she has "catchers' mitts'" for paws) to call her (drum roll):
> 
> YOGI BEAR PAW (even though Yogi Berra was an, ahem, Yankee). But since Jacoby has defected, maybe it's appropriate.


I can't believe you gave a female cat a Yankee baseball name - traitor...  

She's still adorable.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, Berra played a long time ago...  I remember him best as an announcer so I'll just go with that memory!


----------



## Guest

NapCat said:


> Name This Kitty !!


Look at the size of those paws! Oh she's beautiful! What a lovely cat - I want to cuddle her so much! I love big furry smoochable cats


----------



## Nancy Beck

spotsmom said:


> THE CAT HAS BEEN NAMED!!!
> 
> I rec'd a lot of suggestions and though many of them fit we decided (since she has "catchers' mitts'" for paws) to call her (drum roll):
> 
> YOGI BEAR PAW (even though Yogi Berra was an, ahem, Yankee). But since Jacoby has defected, maybe it's appropriate.


Haha! Of course, there's the pic-a-nic basket Yogi Bear. 

So it doesn't have be based on Yogi Berra (speaking as a Yankee fan ) you can base it on Yogi Bear instead.


----------



## crebel

Hello cat people!  I need some advice for my sister and siL who adopted a shelter kitten a few months ago.  Felix is now 5 months old and absolutely adorable and healthy.  He is the only pet in their home.

They want to get a second cat so Felix has a companion while they are at work and would be in hopes that a playmate would help work off some of his kitten energy (he has lots of toys and they do spend a lot of time catering to his demands for attention/playtime while they are home).

I've ever only been a 1-cat person, so I didn't know how to answer their questions.  I know cats have very individual personalities, but as a rule are they happier with a 'partner'?  Is getting another cat around the same age more likely to work out or older or new kitten better?  Same sex or opposite sex kitties more likely to get along?  They tried to adopt Felix's sister at the same time they got him, but she was already spoken for.

Their shelter is having a huge adopt-a-thon this weekend for Valentine's Day, so they are going to go meet available cats.  I did tell them they could take Felix along and let potential companions meet and greet to see what happens.  Any pearls of wisdom for me to pass along to them?


----------



## spotsmom

First of all, shelters I know won't let you bring your kitten in for a meet and greet, nor should you. Do not expose the kitten to an adoption environment because of potential illnesses in the animals. 

Many cats love companions, but many prefer to be solitary. Since you're talking about a 5 month old active kitten, I would suggest another young cat. Usually the adoption agency can tell you about the playfulness of particular kittens and how well an older cat might do with a 5 month old. 

There are tons of advice articles about the proper intro of a new cat and I'm sure the adoption agency will pass along that kind of info. 

I really suggest another kitten for your family. Let the games begin!! A cardboard box and milk jug rings!!


----------



## crebel

Thanks, SM, I'll pass the information along to them.  

I'm pretty sure their shelter allows current pets to be brought in for meet and greets, especially since the current kitten came from there and no animals are available until they have had shots, spayed/neutered, and microchipped.  But I will tell them the valid concern you mentioned.


----------



## spotsmom

My last adopted kitten, from a shelter with all shots, came home and was sick AND gave it to the other cat. And 2 of the past 3 shelter cats had some illness or another. And they all appeared healthy at the shelter. Please be careful!!

Besides kittens usually like other kittens, properly introduced.


----------



## Pawz4me

In general with cats personality and activity level are much more important than getting opposite sexes (as you'd want with dogs).  So for an active five-month old kitten I'd look for another active, playful young cat.  That doesn't necessarily mean a kitten, but I wouldn't go older than two or three years.

I agree that your sister/SIL should not try to do a meet and greet.  It's not likely at all the shelter would allow it.  Meet and greets just don't work for cats, who (unlike dogs) get highly stressed when removed from their territory and usually need time to warm up to each other.

They need to quarantine the new adoptee for at least a few days.  Two weeks is preferable, but few people can stick it out that long.  Put new cat in a bathroom, laundry room or spare room and keep a towel down at the door to really limit access.  There are two reasons for this -- they need to make sure new cat is healthy and won't transmit anything to the resident kitten, and new cat will be much less stressed if he/she can acclimate to a small space before needing to acclimate to an entire house or apartment.  Of course your sister and SIL should go in as often as possible to pet and play with new cat during the quarantine period.

After a few days (at least) they can remove the towel from the bottom of the door.  The cats will easily be able to smell each other under the door.  They may even play footsies.  Your sister and SIL can rub each cat down with the same towel so they get used to each others smell.  When it's time for face-to-face introductions, the best way to do that is to put one kitty in a carrier.   There are differing thoughts on whether that should be the new kitty or the resident kitty.  If resident kitty is crated then new kitty has the opportunity to explore.  But resident kitty may resent being confined while the stranger explores resident kitty's territory.  In the long run it probably doesn't make a huge difference, as the real point is to let them meet face-to-face safely the first time.  Don't be alarmed if there is some initial hissing and posturing and even a swat or two, especially when both cats are freely moving around.  That's perfectly normal and expected and doesn't mean they won't eventually be bestest friends.


----------



## spotsmom

I could not agree more with Pawz4Me's posting. Excellent advice. 

So, crebel, what happened?


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> I could not agree more with Pawz4Me's posting. Excellent advice.
> 
> So, crebel, what happened?


I passed along all of your excellent advice. Today they brought Oscar home from the shelter. He is about the same age as Felix but smaller, very cute and a little skittish.

They are following the recommendation of keeping him segregated to a bedroom and giving him lots of loving. Felix (the 1st kitty) does not seem to be aware there is another cat in the house yet. They don't plan on introducing them for at least a week.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## spotsmom

Felix and Oscar.  I love it!!


----------



## Pawz4me

Yay!  I hope things go smoothly.  I love the names!


----------



## Nancy Beck

spotsmom said:


> Felix and Oscar. I love it!!


Me three!


----------



## crebel

I thought the name choices were cute, too.  Felix was originally named for Felix the Cat (the wonderful, wonderful, cat) as my sister started signing that song to him when taking him home from the shelter.

However, they immediately translated that to Felix and Oscar when they met the new kitty.  I know from having met him that Felix is particular and fastidious, it will be interesting to see if Oscar turns out to be a lovable slob!

So far he is still hiding under the bed for the most part, but it has only been 48 hours.  He'll figure out he has a forever home now soon enough.  They are being very good about maintaining the 'quarantine' for now per all your (and the shelter's) advice.  But I'll be shocked if they wait two whole weeks...


----------



## spotsmom

I suggest putting him in a smaller area if possible, like a bathroom.  With food, water, and kitty box.  Too much room in a big bedroom.  We kept Yogi in the bathroom with his cat carrier available for a safe place to hide for a day or so, then put a baby gate across the bathroom door and opened it so Marco could meet him.  Fortunately, Marco was SO good with adding Yogi to the household.  After a couple of days, we gated off a hallway by the bathroom and opened the door for them.


----------



## zackforest

Nancy Beck said:


> Me three!


Me four! <3


----------



## D.A. Boulter

spotsmom said:


> I suggest putting him in a smaller area if possible, like a bathroom. With food, water, and kitty box. Too much room in a big bedroom. We kept Yogi in the bathroom with his cat carrier available for a safe place to hide for a day or so, then put a baby gate across the bathroom door and opened it so Marco could meet him. Fortunately, Marco was SO good with adding Yogi to the household. After a couple of days, we gated off a hallway by the bathroom and opened the door for them.


Really depends on the cat. I brought home an emaciated cat (which my shelter was about to put down), who seemed terrified of being out in the open. He'd try to claw his way back into his cage if you took him out. I made a small little shelter for him in night-table cubby, and put him in (this was in a large bedroom). By the time I got back with bowls for food and water, he was out, exploring the room, and looking as if he'd be happy to leave the room to explore the rest of the house. But he had a cold, and I didn't want him infecting my other cat, whom I'd just discovered was on his last legs. Turned out the newcomer was deaf, and that's why he'd hated being around all the other cats in the shelter. But I had absolutely no trouble with him being upset about his large room -- he wanted larger.

Then, after resident kitty went to kitty heaven, I brought home another cat (also whom the shelter was about to put down). Also sick. Same room, same experience. He was up on the bed in a flash, happy as a clam.

On the other hand, resident kitty, upon arriving, hid for the first week.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

^ awww so sweet!


----------



## CatherineM

Has anyone ever read about Homer, the blind cat?

You can search it ..... not sure what I can post??  Homer was extraordinary.  He died last year at a ripe old age.  

I am reading this book for the third time.  This time, I'm reading it out loud to my boyfriend, who is not a reader.  He loves the story, though.

May you rest in peace, Homer.

Thank you, Gwen.


----------



## spotsmom

I am terrified to read cat books when the cat dies.  Just breaks my heart.  I really want to read one with "Owl Cottage" in the title but don't dare.  Although I did ok with Dewey, The Library Cat.


----------



## Nancy Beck

spotsmom said:


> I am terrified to read cat books when the cat dies. Just breaks my heart. I really want to read one with "Owl Cottage" in the title but don't dare. Although I did ok with Dewey, The Library Cat.


Same here, same with dogs, or any animal; I don't include shapeshifters because they're at least human based (or something resembling humans ). I know it's fiction and all that, but...I can't help it. In fact, I stopped at book 1 of a very well-known fantasy series because the dog in it is abused and dies at the end. Refused to read another word of that series.


----------



## CatherineM

spotsmom said:


> I am terrified to read cat books when the cat dies. Just breaks my heart. I really want to read one with "Owl Cottage" in the title but don't dare. Although I did ok with Dewey, The Library Cat.


Homer was spectacular. You would do yourself a favor to read it


----------



## CatherineM

Cats and wood floors make a very amusing combination.


----------



## spotsmom

CatherineM said:


> Homer was spectacular. You would do yourself a favor to read it


I know. And some day I will have the courage to read it. It's just not been long enough since I lost my cat to cancer.


----------



## crebel

Just thought I would report back that Felix and Oscar are the best of buddies now.  My sister sent me a picture the other day of them cuddled around each other sleeping.  They groom each other frequently and play together all the time.  Life is good in their forever home and I am sure following all of your advice is a big part of what made the transition work so well.

A big thanks from my sister!


----------



## spotsmom

Excellent!  Thanks for the update on the Odd Couple!!


----------



## Pawz4me

Wonderful news!  I'm SO glad they're getting along so well!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Aww, so glad to hear they're getting along so well!


----------



## geniebeanie

Hi it has been awhile since I have posted.  Sam Wise is going on two in September and I love him more every day.  Recently I returned to sewing as a hobby.  Sam was very interested and thinks my two level wicker basket is his new place for his nap.  Wish I could post pictures but my photo spot stopped the link for sharing.  I have a Brother  Machine that is okay, a Singer S800, and a Singer Heavy Duty 5532.  I am starting quilting classes and need a heavy duty machine.  This one I bought from  HSN.  It comes with a quilting table.  Really neat.  Sam is interested in distracting me and hoping for treats and belly rubs.  Of course he gets more than one cat can get.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

My cat has 22 toes. His front paws look like baseball mitts.  He is envious of my laptop and often sits right behind my head on my recliner as I write. I love cats and dogs, but unlike Koontz (dog characters), I have a cat character in my series that folks love.  One reviewer said, "Morton is Garfield on steroids."


----------



## spotsmom

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> My cat has 22 toes. His front paws look like baseball mitts. He is envious of my laptop and often sits right behind my head on my recliner as I write. I love cats and dogs, but unlike Koontz (dog characters), I have a cat character in my series that folks love. One reviewer said, "Morton is Garfield on steroids."


I have a polydactyl kitty too! She has extra toes on each foot so all four look like catchers mitts. You'll like her name "Yogi Bear Paws" in honor of catcher Yogi Berra!


----------



## Nancy Beck

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> My cat has 22 toes. His front paws look like baseball mitts. He is envious of my laptop and often sits right behind my head on my recliner as I write. I love cats and dogs, but unlike Koontz (dog characters), I have a cat character in my series that folks love. One reviewer said, "Morton is Garfield on steroids."


Pictures? Please?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

A single mother and her three children have taken up residence in my spare bedroom. The smallest of the children (name: Typhoon), I like to call 'Sir Edmund'. He has a predilection for 'Climbing Mt. Douglas'. The little brat is about 4 weeks old now. Very determined.

I guess I get to foster them for another 6 weeks before they go back to the SPCA for adoption. One of the other kitties (Hurricane) got loose and put the run on my cat (who's about 10x his size).


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat said:


> Yogi Bear Paws


This is Yogi Bear Paws with her extra toes! Check out her front mitts!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I suppose we must give Tara space on this thread for her valiant defence of her human. That's 20 lbs of heroine.


----------



## Nancy Beck

YAY!!!!! Attack cat! Saw a tiny snippet of this as I was walking out the door earlier.

The dog that's my avatar, Sam, would never have bitten anyone, nor would his brother, Frodo, have done it either.

D.A., your dog looks like a sweetie!


----------



## sstroble

Things get spooky when our cat growls and hisses at something outside in the darkness that I can neither see or hear. Especially creepy when she does not attack because if it's another cat, she goes after it.


----------

